# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  My 2nd round of IF (intermittent fasting)

## gbrice75

A lot of you know I got really interested in IF last year and began researching it (you can see the thread I started here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ittent+fasting ). I ran my version of the diet for about a month, LOVED IT, but had to prematurely stop as I began working with Nark around that same time, and he had other plans for me. When Nark has a plan for you, you follow it!  :Wink: 

Anyway, my interest never waned and I always knew i'd give it another/proper go. Now's the time, here's my plan - a bit rough at the moment, but i'll be fine tuning it as things progress. The purpose is twofold:

1) reduce bodyfat

2) increase insulin sensitivity (see my recent post regarding this topic here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ittent+fasting )

Age: 36
Height: 5'11
Weight: 195lbs
BF%: ~ 14%

I will be running IF in tandem with a carb cycling regimen. I will have 3 moderate carb days, 3 zero carb days, and 1 high carb day. The high carb day will NOT follow IF, i.e. it will be more of a refeed type day. I am not sure yet whether or not i'll keep the carb cycling going, it depends on how I feel, progress, etc. It may not be beneficial, it may be counter-productive. I won't know until I give it a good 2-3 weeks. Macros are as follows (for moderate carb days):

2000 calories

250g protein
100g carbs
50g fat

I'll be doing an 17 hour fast / 7 hour feed schedule. Fast will officially start at 7pm, and be broken at 12pm. Workout/cardio will be done in the fasted state. My workout starts at 6am, ends around 7:15am, followed by 45 mins of moderate intensity cardio. Yes, this means my PWO meal will be delayed several hours. 

10g of BCAA will be taken pre workout and after cardio. Meals will look like this:

*12pm - MEAL 1 (fast* breaker): 50% of total calories - roughly 135g protein, 70g carbs, 15g fat

2 scoops Myofusion
1/2 cup egg whites
1/2 cup oats
2oz (dry) whole wheat pasta
8oz grilled chicken breast (interchangeable with large can of tuna)
4 fish oil caps
veggies (broccoli, spinach, raw peppers, etc - greens)

*3:30pm - MEAL 2*: 30% of total calories - roughly 75g protein, 30g carbs, 15g fat

7oz 85/5 lean ground beef
150g of white potato (or 100g sweet potato)
veggies
4 fish oil caps

*6:30pm - MEAL 3* : 20% of total calories - roughly 50g protein, trace carbs, 15g fat

6 slices lean canadian bacon
2 whole eggs
3/4 cup egg whites
4 fish oil caps

this meal will be substituted at times (when I feel like having a dessert-like meal) with:

3/4 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese
1 scoop Myofusion
1tbsp natty PB
4 fish oil caps

I'm not ready to lay out my specific training routine yet, but it'll be along the lines of:

Monday - Chest/Tri's 
Tuesday - Back/Bi's (include traps)
Wednesday - Abs
Thursday - Legs
Friday - Delts, traps (again), tri's (again)

All workouts followed by 45 mins of cardio. 

Ok, i'm tired from typing. Will update once I have this ironed out further, but this is starting tomorrow!

----------


## Back In Black

Excellent news I'll be subscribed.

Just one thing, what about 39.9g of hydrolysed pre digested whey and 79.8g of dextrose just before the last set of your workout? :Wink: 

Hopefully this log will partially stop the bull!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Looking forward to following and learning much about IF with this gb. I've also been curious about IF and looking to see how it fairs over with you since we are around the same stats. (you're a few lbs heavier and a little lower in bf%.) Really interested to see how the first few weeks go with the carb cycling incorporated as well. 

Couldn't imagine lifting after not having eaten in 12 hours....I'm sure BCAAs will become you're new best friend  :Wink/Grin:  Goodluck!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good luck GB will be following  :Smilie:  i noticed a couple of interesting food choices.. (whole wheat pasta, white potato, canadian bacon) .. i understand the idea behind the Gly***ic load vs GI of the individual food.. was wondering if ud mind explaining if this is ur reason or what ur reason is so that we might learn something (cuz i know u have one)  :Wink: 

also if u wouldnt mind explaining to what extent can we, when cutting first and secondly bulking, venture out into the unknown of seemingly controversial carb choices? for myself i have limited my carb choices to oats, brn rice, sweet potato while cutting.. however i have ventured out since starting maintenance but most of it in the form of "a bite here and a bite there" ...

also i included canadian bacon here cuz i always understood it to be simply ham? i will say i dont really like it so i havent lookd into it much but thought it would be comparable to a cold cut piece of ham.. 

thx  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

405, if it helps I ate pasta and bread once a week on my maintenance. White potatoes probably 3x per week. On my bulk I'll probably eat bread once, pasta twice and white potatoes 5 times.

----------


## Back In Black

Other than BCAA's what will you be supplementing with?

----------


## gbrice75

> Excellent news I'll be subscribed.
> 
> Just one thing, what about 39.9g of hydrolysed pre digested whey and 79.8g of dextrose just before the last set of your workout?
> 
> Hopefully this log will partially stop the bull!


Lmao... I KNEW I was missing a epically important piece of this puzzle! 




> Looking forward to following and learning much about IF with this gb. I've also been curious about IF and looking to see how it fairs over with you since we are around the same stats. (you're a few lbs heavier and a little lower in bf%.) Really interested to see how the first few weeks go with the carb cycling incorporated as well. 
> 
> Couldn't imagine lifting after not having eaten in 12 hours....I'm sure BCAAs will become you're new best friend  Goodluck!


You'd be surprised bro. Before I started my first IF diet, I was REALLY worried about feeling sluggish, no energy, etc. training fasted. It went against everything I had learned previously... and preached on this board. But to my surprise, it was quite the opposite. I've mentioned several times before that I had some of the most intense training sessions of my life. It's amazing what hormonal responses to the fasted state will do for you.




> good luck GB will be following  i noticed a couple of interesting food choices.. (whole wheat pasta, white potato, canadian bacon) .. i understand the idea behind the Gly***ic load vs GI of the individual food.. was wondering if ud mind explaining if this is ur reason or what ur reason is so that we might learn something (cuz i know u have one) 
> 
> also if u wouldnt mind explaining to what extent can we, when cutting first and secondly bulking, venture out into the unknown of seemingly controversial carb choices? for myself i have limited my carb choices to oats, brn rice, sweet potato while cutting.. however i have ventured out since starting maintenance but most of it in the form of "a bite here and a bite there" ...
> 
> also i included canadian bacon here cuz i always understood it to be simply ham? i will say i dont really like it so i havent lookd into it much but thought it would be comparable to a cold cut piece of ham.. 
> 
> thx


I stopped worrying about carb choices a while ago. I eat oats all the time, they're far and away my favorite choice. I have no issue with pasta or white potatoes etc. once a day, even twice. There's still a line, i.e. I wouldn't eat a bowl of fruity pebbles or a candy bar as a carb choice - but I think the whole carb thing is overblown.

Canadian bacon is ham/pork. It's high in sodium, somewhat processed, etc., but again, i'm not competing. It's relatively lean (3g of fat for 6 slices, my serving size) and pork is a great protein choice. I'm pretty sure it's a bit better quality than cold cuts, but i'd agree with you that it's in that 'family'. Ever since I saw Canadian bacon as part of Fireguy's diet, I never worried about it again.

Here's the deal - I spent the better part of 2 years being COMPLETELY ANAL over 'clean' eating, etc. But I was unhappy. My life revolved around it. Eating should be enjoyable, not a task. At the very least, it shouldn't be a dreadful unpleasant event. I am starting to relax on a lot of things and just hit my macros eating relatively good food. Again, ice cream, cookies, etc. are not part of my diet (well, when i'm following it properly lol). I think for most people, what NOT to eat should be obvious. What is deemed acceptable is a matter of opinion and personal preference based on goals.

----------


## gbrice75

> Other than BCAA's what will you be supplementing with?


Full supplement list:

Protein powders (obviously)
BCAA's
Psyllium Fiber 
Animal Pak
Betaine
Bromelain
Chromium
Vit B
Fish Oil Caps

Probably will start ECA again, and thinking of adding DHEA in the morning to blunt cortisol since I won't be eating upon waking.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> You'd be surprised bro. Before I started my first IF diet, I was REALLY worried about feeling sluggish, no energy, etc. training fasted. It went against everything I had learned previously... and preached on this board. But to my surprise, it was quite the opposite. I've mentioned several times before that I had some of the most intense training sessions of my life. It's amazing what hormonal responses to the fasted state will do for you.


That's awesome, low energy or not getting most out of the workouts was what I always worried about when reading about IF diets. Will this be the first time you're incorporating carb cycling into the IF as well?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Full supplement list:
> 
> Protein powders (obviously)
> BCAA's
> Psyllium Fiber 
> Animal Pak
> Betaine
> Bromelain
> Chromium
> ...


I was going to ask maybe Vit C to help with the cortisol levels?

----------


## RaginCajun

gonna be following this as i have the rest!

----------


## gbrice75

> That's awesome, low energy or not getting most out of the workouts was what I always worried about when reading about IF diets. Will this be the first time you're incorporating carb cycling into the IF as well?


Yep, first time. It may be overkill though. Those no carb days plus being fasted might actually cause that low/no energy feeling we were worried about. If so, i'll make the 'no carb' day a very low carb day, about 50g, so a 50% reduction. Carb refeed on Sunday.




> I was going to ask maybe Vit C to help with the cortisol levels?


Forgot to mention vit C, will be supplementing that as well.




> gonna be following this as i have the rest!


Thanks man, appreciate the support!! Hopefully I can keep this thread updated unlike my others, argh!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Here's the deal - I spent the better part of 2 years being COMPLETELY ANAL over 'clean' eating, etc. But I was unhappy. My life revolved around it. Eating should be enjoyable, not a task. At the very least, it shouldn't be a dreadful unpleasant event. I am starting to relax on a lot of things and just hit my macros eating relatively good food. Again, ice cream, cookies, etc. are not part of my diet (well, when i'm following it properly lol). I think for most people, what NOT to eat should be obvious. What is deemed acceptable is a matter of opinion and personal preference based on goals.


this is what i think i was picking up on  :Smilie:  a change in "philosophy" if u will  :Smilie:  im inclined to agree with u in the sense that food choices matter but they may not have as huge of an impact as i once thought.. i based this on my cruise experience.. i dont know if u knew or not but i went on a cruise at the end of april for 7days and it was a massive cheat week! it was awesome and i ate way out of what ur talking here (10-15 sourdough rolls per day with butter and 4-6 desserts LOL) plus everything else.. but my point being i didnt gain as much as id thought.. my weight went up 9lbs but it only took me 2 weeks to return close to where i started.. my bf went up 0.5% the first week home and another 0.4% the second week home.. this past week it was back down so that currently im 0.5% above where i was when i finished my cut.. 

until then i wouldnt let go of my diet at all and was extremely anal with my food choices.. the key i think for all of us is to set a goal and achieve it.. once this is done i can now experiment with myself to see what my true tolerance really is.. the numbers we use on here are a good general guideline especially for those of us needing to cut a significant amt of fat.. i do believe its important especially in the beginning (speaking for myself in particular) to limit food choices in order to establish a regimented program which requires discipline.. since ive proven to myself im capable of this and have successfully completed my cut, which took about 7months, i now am afforded the luxury of being able to "play" with my diet to see what the real deal is for me when it comes to food choices  :Smilie:  

it was definitely worth the work to get here and now i can relax a bit.. i think from here on out i can try to incorporate a more manageable diet into my life so that me and my family can start sitting down to dinner together and eat some of the same things again!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

[QUOTE=gbrice75;6016028]Yep, first time. It may be overkill though. Those no carb days plus being fasted might actually cause that low/no energy feeling we were worried about. If so, *i'll make the 'no carb' day a very low carb day, about 50g,* so a 50% reduction. Carb refeed on Sunday.

curoius as to whether ur 50g carbs include ur veggies or r u gonna have 50g starchy carbs plus veggies? also if it includes both then ur gonna have starchy carbs on ur low days? but limit total to 50g?

----------


## gbrice75

> i do believe its important especially in the beginning (speaking for myself in particular) to limit food choices in order to establish a regimented program which requires discipline.. since ive proven to myself im capable of this and have successfully completed my cut, which took about 7months, i now am afforded the luxury of being able to "play" with my diet to see what the real deal is for me when it comes to food choices


I couldn't agree more. I wouldn't advise a complete newb to eat the way i'm currently eating. This is EXACTLY what i'm talking about. Well said!

it was definitely worth the work to get here and now i can relax a bit.. i think from here on out i can try to incorporate a more manageable diet into my life so that *me and my family can start sitting down to dinner together and eat some of the same things again!*  :Smilie: [/QUOTE]

^^ this too man, this is important. The only time i'll get super strict again is if/when I REALLY have the desire to go beyond anything I've done in the past. That will require me to buckle down and tighten everything up once again. Right now, for better or for worse, I don't have that goal. It's just not worth it to me, at the moment. I'd be happy to get down to a decent 10% and stay there. Again, my goal right now more than anything else is to increase in insulin sensitivity. Luckily, the road to achieving that happens to fall in line with the road to fat loss!

----------


## gbrice75

> curoius as to whether ur 50g carbs include ur veggies or r u gonna have 50g starchy carbs plus veggies? also if it includes both then ur gonna have starchy carbs on ur low days? but limit total to 50g?


To be clear - i'm going to start with zero starchy carbs on those 'no carb' days, veggies will remain in the diet on these days. Same thing i'm doing now without IF. If I don't like the way things are going, i'll add 50g of starchy carbs (basically just a single carb meal for meal 1/PWO) and see how that goes.

----------


## Dukkit

Beautiful. 

I did my first fast of the summer season on Sat. Just to see how I felt after a winter of stuffing my face. 
And I felt great. 

I tend not to fast on leg days which is today so Ill be back fasting tomorrow. 

One of these days Ill start a log. 

Would probably help keep me on point more. 

But atta boy GB!

----------


## Tx89

I'm in for sure
Good luck GB, IF is Great and you know your shit, so im sure it'll be more than successful:-)

----------


## gbrice75

> Beautiful. 
> 
> I did my first fast of the summer season on Sat. Just to see how I felt after a winter of stuffing my face. 
> And I felt great. 
> 
> I tend not to fast on leg days which is today so Ill be back fasting tomorrow. 
> 
> One of these days Ill start a log. 
> 
> ...





> I'm in for sure
> Good luck GB, IF is Great and you know your shit, so im sure it'll be more than successful:-)


Thanks guys, looking forward to starting!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

First day. 

Get it son!

----------


## RaginCajun

GB, are you using any stims during this? i think i remember you running T3 during the last cut, is this correct?

----------


## gbrice75

> First day. 
> 
> Get it son!


I know we already talked this morning lol, but I want to reiterate i'm FVCKING HUNGRY today!!! Started the fast last night around 9:30pm right before bed (yea, I surely snuck in some last minute no-no's... i'm no fool lol)... break at 12pm today... can't wait!!! 

Training this morning was pretty decent, no sluggishness but of course i'm still running on last night's carb overdose, so not a true measure. The remainder of this week will be a much better gauge. Workout today was:

Shoulder Warmup - lateral raise, 2x15
Underhand Pullups - 5 sets
Bent Over Rows (underhand grip) - 4 sets
Decline Pullover - 4 sets
Shrugs - 3 sets
Preacher Curls - 4 sets

45 mins of cardio - 20 mins stepmill, 20 elliptical (ok, so 40 mins, all I had time for lol)




> GB, are you using any stims during this? i think i remember you running T3 during the last cut, is this correct?


Nothing other than caffeine at the moment bro. Ran T3 and ECA in the past, but not during IF.

----------


## RaginCajun

i feel ya on the hungry!

----------


## Dukkit

> I know we already talked this morning lol, but I want to reiterate i'm FVCKING HUNGRY today!!! Started the fast last night around 9:30pm right before bed (yea, I surely snuck in some last minute no-no's... i'm no fool lol)... break at 12pm today... can't wait!!! 
> 
> Training this morning was pretty decent, no sluggishness but of course i'm still running on last night's carb overdose, so not a true measure. The remainder of this week will be a much better gauge. Workout today was:
> 
> Shoulder Warmup - lateral raise, 2x15
> Underhand Pullups - 5 sets
> Bent Over Rows (underhand grip) - 4 sets
> Decline Pullover - 4 sets
> Shrugs - 3 sets
> ...


Yeah I dont seem to need stims as much while fasting. The energy boost during fasting is nice. 

Im on hour 12-13 of my fast. 
Not hungry at all. 
But its gonna sneak up soon. I can feel it. lol

----------


## gbrice75

^^ my body will adjust to the new schedule. Last time I did IF, I only started to get hungry about an hour before my scheduled fast breaking meal... and I suspect that had more to do with the 'Pavlov's dog' theory than it did Ghrelin. i.e. I knew a meal was close, so I started to think about it and get hungry. Other than that, no hunger whatsoever any other time.

----------


## Tx89

Gb, why die you choose the 17/7 approach? Plain personal preference or any specific reason?
I myself have tried 16/8 and 20/4 and 20/4 gave me far better results in cutting.

----------


## gbrice75

> Gb, why die you choose the 17/7 approach? Plain personal preference or any specific reason?
> I myself have tried 16/8 and 20/4 and 20/4 gave me far better results in cutting.


I'd like to do a longer fast/shorter feed window, but 17/7 was the best I could do with my schedule. So I wouldn't exactly call it preference. Honestly, it'll probably be closer to 16/6, I just rounded up the numbers to leave room for the worst case scenario. 

How many meals were you eating in a 4 hour window?

----------


## Tx89

I ate 3 meals. The First two meals were Big and solid and i also had some snacks along with them, of course all incorporated in my macros :-)
The third meal was a shake, but a shake with solid foods like oats(love them) and quark. I was completely Full and satisfied after eating them and never got hungry. 

On mondays i also fasted completely. So After last meal of my refeed Day on sunday i ate again in tuesday.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ funny you mention that. I was thinking about incorporating a 24 hour fast 1 day a week. Still need to research it further. I'd do the same as you; I'd start that 24 hour fast Sunday evening at my normal time, but not break it until Tuesday at my normal time. That'd be more than 24 hours though, so maybe i'd eat Sunday into the evening... hmm!

----------


## Tx89

You're my IF-soulmate, thats why ;-)
Well my experience with this Approach is 100% positive. Helped a ton with cutting. I also tried to fast longer and had a whey/casein mix shake tuesday evening and solid meal again wednesday around 10am. For me anything up to 36hours is no prob at all. Then i sometimes get dizzy and Feel like im drunk. But i recommend to try it yourself, you will know when you reached the point where fasting might become Counterproductive for a lifter. 

Do you know John Berardis ebook on IF and fasting? Very informative and worthwile read  :Smilie:  i can email it if interested

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Gb, why die you choose the 17/7 approach? Plain personal preference or any specific reason?
> I myself have tried 16/8 and 20/4 and 20/4 gave me far better results in cutting.


Hey Tx what were your time windows for the 20/4? and your workout times?

Loving your guys discussion, really getting me interested to try this.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh the 20/4 split sounds interesting for sure.. would take some adjusting since im used to eating 2900 cals over 6 meals but it seems ud have a good diet phase followed by a good pig out phase! one thing with me though i notice when i get super hungry i have a tendency to snack while im fixing my meal and that snacking can lead to not so good choices  :Smilie:

----------


## Tx89

> Hey Tx what were your time windows for the 20/4? and your workout times?
> 
> Loving your guys discussion, really getting me interested to try this.


My feeding time always was in the evening, because thats when i am most hungry naturally. Most if the Time from 8 to 12.
I tried to keep my workouts as close to the feeding window as possible, so Perfect time would be around 6:30pm or something so that you can break the fast After your workout. But since i workout 6x/week now i cant always make it the Same time. So sometimes I Train at noon and still stick to feeding window at ~8pm. So my pwo fastbreaking meal is a couple of hours delayed like GBs also is. I actually was hesitant to do this, but thanks to his advise i did and i tell you i cant feel the slightest difference. I dont even take bcaas before or After weights until i Hit under 10% bodyfat, but thats personal. I'm 100% sure that Most people will be okay with a delay like that. All that pwo meal insulin spike talk is overrated a bit imo.
Give it a try man, i am yet to find a eating style as convenient as IF that you can tailor to YOUR schedule and that works so well!! :-)

----------


## Tx89

> yeh the 20/4 split sounds interesting for sure.. would take some adjusting since im used to eating 2900 cals over 6 meals but it seems ud have a good diet phase followed by a good pig out phase! one thing with me though i notice when i get super hungry i have a tendency to snack while im fixing my meal and that snacking can lead to not so good choices


Yeah man i Feel the Same! After years of ~6 meals a Day and Never really reaching it sure is something to get used to. But its great i tell you:-)
I simply was Sick of all the food obsession. My whole day Revolved around meals and food and i barely enjoyed eating anymore. It became a task and thats just not how its supposed to be you know.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> My feeding time always was in the evening, because thats when i am most hungry naturally. Most if the Time from 8 to 12.
> I tried to keep my workouts as close to the feeding window as possible, so Perfect time would be around 6:30pm or something so that you can break the fast After your workout. But since i workout 6x/week now i cant always make it the Same time. So sometimes I Train at noon and still stick to feeding window at ~8pm. So my pwo fastbreaking meal is a couple of hours delayed like GBs also is. I actually was hesitant to do this, but thanks to his advise i did and i tell you i cant feel the slightest difference. I dont even take bcaas before or After weights until i Hit under 10% bodyfat, but thats personal. I'm 100% sure that Most people will be okay with a delay like that. All that pwo meal insulin spike talk is overrated a bit imo.
> Give it a try man, i am yet to find a eating style as convenient as IF that you can tailor to YOUR schedule and that works so well!! :-)


Sounds great, really has me on the edge of switching over. I sent you a PM, I don't want to over-run GB's thread with a bunch of questions.

----------


## gbrice75

> You're my IF-soulmate, thats why ;-)
> Well my experience with this Approach is 100% positive. Helped a ton with cutting. I also tried to fast longer and had a whey/casein mix shake tuesday evening and solid meal again wednesday around 10am. For me anything up to 36hours is no prob at all. Then i sometimes get dizzy and Feel like im drunk. But i recommend to try it yourself, you will know when you reached the point where fasting might become Counterproductive for a lifter. 
> 
> Do you know John Berardis ebook on IF and fasting? Very informative and worthwile read  i can email it if interested


I do actually... and I'm pretty sure it was this book where said he wasn't a fan of 24 hour fasts? I may be wrong, I have to look it up again. Great read nevertheless!

----------


## gbrice75

Day 2

My allergies were kicking my ass last night, so I had to take Benadryl. It didn't do much for the allergies, but I was like a zombie this morning.  :Frown:  At first I thought it was the readjustment to fasting, but then remembered taking the stuff. Anyway, I dragged my ass to the gym and was happy for once that it was a light day (abs/core/cardio). 

Roman Chair Situps - 5x10
Decline Situps - 5x15
Hang Cleans - 100 reps (as many sets as it takes to get there)

45 mins of cardio. 

After my first set of hang cleans (15 reps), that tired zombie-like feeling was completely gone and I had a renewed vigor. Man, THIS is what I remember from last year... that great energy boost you get from the hormomal response to fasting. 

Tomorrow will be the true test; leg day, fasted. 

2.5 hours until I am stuffing myself! On today's menu for Meal 1:

2 scoops Myofusion mixed with 1/2 cup oats
8oz grilled chicken + whole wheat penne, peppers, onions, cherry tomatoes and balsamic vinegarette 
1 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
1tbsp natty PB
4 fish oils

----------


## Dukkit

Gotta love that energy from fasting. 

I hit up some cardio yesterday then helped a friend move some heavy ass furniture.... energy like it was nothing.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Day 2
> 
> My allergies were kicking my ass last night, so I had to take Benadryl. It didn't do much for the allergies, but I was like a zombie this morning.  At first I thought it was the readjustment to fasting, but then remembered taking the stuff. Anyway, I dragged my ass to the gym and was happy for once that it was a light day (abs/core/cardio). 
> 
> Roman Chair Situps - 5x10
> Decline Situps - 5x15
> *Hang Cleans - 100 reps (as many sets as it takes to get there)*
> 
> 45 mins of cardio. 
> ...



i love cleans! i need to get back to training in the AM. only 2.5 hours until you break your fast? have you switched your eating hours around?

----------


## gbrice75

> Gotta love that energy from fasting. 
> 
> I hit up some cardio yesterday then helped a friend move some heavy ass furniture.... energy like it was nothing.


Don't you have another friend you still gotta help move this week? lol, poor guy!




> i love cleans! i need to get back to training in the AM. only 2.5 hours until you break your fast? have you switched your eating hours around?


Not sure what you mean...in terms of shortening my fast time...???

----------


## RaginCajun

> Don't you have another friend you still gotta help move this week? lol, poor guy!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean...in terms of shortening my fast time...???


i forget you are on the east coast. had my hours all screwed up!

----------


## gbrice75

:LOL:  np

Forgot to mention that yesterday morning I was 199lbs, this morning 195lbs. Only water weight obviously, but still nice to see such a big drop.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Hey gb what kind of cardio are you getting in PWO? just light moderate?

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey gb what kind of cardio are you getting in PWO? just light moderate?


Pretty much. 20 mins on the elliptical - starting at 10/1 and increasing +1 at every minute mark until i'm at 20/10 (max), then back down again. Basically a huge pyramid. I try to maintain my strides per minute as the incline/resistance increases, meaning I have to work a lot harder. Then I jump on the stepmill and run 2 different programs for 10 mins each.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Pretty much. 20 mins on the elliptical - starting at 10/1 and increasing +1 at every minute mark until i'm at 20/10 (max), then back down again. Basically a huge pyramid. I try to maintain my strides per minute as the incline/resistance increases, meaning I have to work a lot harder. Then I jump on the stepmill and run 2 different programs for 10 mins each.


Sounds like some work, are you going to incorporate any HIIT or is it not necessarily necessary since you'll already be in a fasted state?

----------


## gbrice75

Not necessarily necessary... I like that!  :LOL: 

No HIIT for me while fasted. Fasting and low-moderate intensity seem to work very well together.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Not necessarily necessary... I like that! 
> 
> No HIIT for me while fasted. Fasting and low-moderate intensity seem to work very well together.


Haha yea I know, i re-read it like 3 times thinking, "Is that right?" it sounded weird lol.

Gotcha on the HIIT, thanks.

----------


## tcw

Brice,

I see that you fast in the mourning. Do you drink anything during that fast period? 

Can you drink Coffee during that fasting time?

What about doing cardio during the fast period ?


~T

----------


## Back In Black

GB, how much bromelain do you take? And you take between or with meals? I remember it working really well the one time I did try it though it's a bit pricey at the right doses here in Blighty!

----------


## gbrice75

> Brice,
> 
> I see that you fast in the mourning. Do you drink anything during that fast period? 
> 
> Can you drink Coffee during that fasting time?
> 
> What about doing cardio during the fast period ?
> 
> 
> ~T


Water, tea, coffee... even diet soda. Really, anything that is zero calorie is fine. Artificial sweeteners are up for debate. Some studies show they cause a small spike in insulin , others show they don't. There are some that say they do, but nothing significant enough to cause any issues. I tend to err on the side of caution and stay away from them during my fast, and since I can't stand unsweetened coffee/tea, it's nothing but H2O for me.

What's your question about cardio during a fast?




> GB, how much bromelain do you take? And you take between or with meals? I remember it working really well the one time I did try it though it's a bit pricey at the right doses here in Blighty!


Roughly 1000mg with each meal. Ideally i'd like to take it about 30 mins prior to a meal, but that usually doesn't happen and I just wind up taking it with my fish oils, etc. during the meal.

Re: the cost - if you can afford (no pun) the high sugar intake durning your bulk, just eat a lot of pineapple... much cheaper!

----------


## gbrice75

DAY 3

Felt like crap this morning. Lethargic, unmotivated, uninspired. Had an equally uninspired workout. Felt like quitting everything to be honest. This is to be expected early on though... just my body adjusting to the long drawn out negative energy balance during the fast. I should be feeling better in a couple weeks.

Having said that - I was talking to Dukkit this morning and he convinced me to take a week off from training and cardio... absolute rest. I argued at first, but... he's right. It's been 2 years since i've had a true week off when I went to a resort in Mexico... and even then I snunk in a few workouts at the gym there because all the food I was consuming got me freaked. 

My body really can use a break. I'm in bed no earlier than 10pm every night and out of bed by 5am. 7 hours might sound ok at first, but that's usually a very broken 7 hours between getting up to pee, the baby waking up, etc. I probably get 4 good hours at best tbh. I need to catch up on some sleep and 'reset' a few things. 

I'll probably continue to fast although skipping breakfast (without having to rush to go to the gym) will be psychologically tough. Carbs will be kept low, probably just 30g or so in meal 1 and that's it. Protein will be kept high, fat will stay moderate, maybe bump it a BIT. 

Hopefully i'll come back with a renewed sense of vigor and motivation. I'll continue to log here regarding IF however.

----------


## Back In Black

I suspect pineapples are more expensive than the supplement, but as I only eat 4x per day now the supp is a bit more affordable. Besides, most the bromelain in pineapple is in the core, so I understand. That'd be a lot of masticating!

----------


## Tx89

Hang in there GB! First days of IF are always a bitch!
And concerning the rest: Imo it would be more than about the Time to take a week off. I dont like doing that either, but ist offen turns out that your body only really catches up concerning Adaption when at complete rest. You will be fine man

----------


## gbrice75

> I suspect pineapples are more expensive than the supplement, but as I only eat 4x per day now the supp is a bit more affordable. Besides, most the bromelain in pineapple is in the core, so I understand. That'd be a lot of masticating!


lol not to mention probable vomiting! But pineapple flesh... it's so damn good!!




> Hang in there GB! First days of IF are always a bitch!
> And concerning the rest: Imo it would be more than about the Time to take a week off. I dont like doing that either, but ist offen turns out that your body only really catches up concerning Adaption when at complete rest. You will be fine man


Thanks buddy, I appreciate it. I'm kind of looking forward to the rest, but I also know the mental anguish I will undoubtedly encounter... I have a hard time going through the weekend without workout out - I always get the irrational fear that i'll lose everything and be back to 255lbs in a week. I emphasize IRRATIONAL - I KNOW it won't happen, but when i'm in that moment, it seems very real. Just goes to show you the body-mind connection. i.e. I was disgusting and out of shape for so long, it really fvcked my head up and after nearly 4 years I still haven't moved past that.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Was wondering when the lethargy and ass dragging feeling would come along. Sorry to hear gb, That's especially has to be tough running on 7 hours of broken up sleep. I'm sure your week off will do wonders though, what's your cal range looking like for the week off? Is it just the carb lowering compared to the diet when you are getting to the gym?

----------


## gbrice75

^^ thanks man. Re: calories - pretty much what you said. I'll be around 1700 calories or so, mostly by dropping carbs. I'll likely just have 1/2 cup oats w/ my first meal and that'll be it for the day. I may bump my fats up just a bit though since, after all, I am trying to 'recover' for the week, and recovery requires calories.

----------


## RaginCajun

hey GB, do think maybe you should have brought your cals down a little slower from the bulk? just a thought i was having as to your energy levels. i don't recall the number of cals you were ingesting on your bulk but i figure it to be around 3000 or so. just was thinking that the drastic (1000 cals) could have maybe done something. that is all

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB, do think maybe you should have brought your cals down a little slower from the bulk? just a thought i was having as to your energy levels. i don't recall the number of cals you were ingesting on your bulk but i figure it to be around 3000 or so. just was thinking that the drastic (1000 cals) could have maybe done something. that is all


RJ - I didn't go from bulk to this, there was some time in between where cals were moderate, a 'break-in' period. The problem was (as often is with me) I was cheating on weekends, and likely wound up equalling my bulk calories!!

----------


## tcw

Brice,

Cardio during the fast period (i assume the mourning...no breakfast).

Speed walking, stair master, etc...

IS THIS advisable during the mourning Fast?

----------


## Tx89

> Brice,
> 
> Cardio during the fast period (i assume the mourning...no breakfast).
> 
> Speed walking, stair master, etc...
> 
> IS THIS advisable during the mourning Fast?


If Goal is to shred then yes, absolutely! After 10+ hours of fasting your Body is hormonally primed for fat loss(glucagon) and your moderate intensed cardio will be very effective! Fat burning hormones reach peak concentration after 15-16hours

----------


## t-gunz

just seen this thread. sa u know im a little slow. still working on hawaii time lol

u know i wish u the best. and ill be following 

i tried it a little whilst ago. took few days to get doing IF properly. and it was pretty simple. i just couldnt eat more than 1000 cals in that 8 hour window for some reason. so i dropped it. i was just too full

----------


## Tigershark

> ^^ funny you mention that. I was thinking about incorporating a 24 hour fast 1 day a week. Still need to research it further. I'd do the same as you; I'd start that 24 hour fast Sunday evening at my normal time, but not break it until Tuesday at my normal time. That'd be more than 24 hours though, so maybe i'd eat Sunday into the evening... hmm!


I loved my 24hour fast days...I always seemed to feel more full of energy and productivity
also I agree with the pav dog statement you made...its like the body knows when its used to eating but after the reg sched meal time passes, its fine again and not hungry

Im looking forward to restarting my IF/low carb life again (after my surgery)...*I know you will rock this GB!*

----------


## Tigershark

oppps, didnt realize tiger was still logged on ^^^^ and the post showed up as if he typed it (my bad)

that was from *SEXY4MYSWEETHEART* lol

----------


## gbrice75

> Brice,
> 
> Cardio during the fast period (i assume the mourning...no breakfast).
> 
> Speed walking, stair master, etc...
> 
> IS THIS advisable during the mourning Fast?


Are you asking if this TYPE of cardio is advisable? i.e. speed walking/stair master as opposed to something else? 

In any event, I prefer moderate intensity stead state cardio while in a fasted state. 




> just seen this thread. sa u know im a little slow. still working on hawaii time lol
> 
> u know i wish u the best. and ill be following 
> 
> i tried it a little whilst ago. took few days to get doing IF properly. and it was pretty simple.* i just couldnt eat more than 1000 cals in that 8 hour window for some reason. so i dropped it. i was just too full*


*****!!!  :Wink/Grin: 




> I loved my 24hour fast days...I always seemed to feel more full of energy and productivity
> also I agree with the pav dog statement you made...its like the body knows when its used to eating but after the reg sched meal time passes, its fine again and not hungry
> 
> Im looking forward to restarting my IF/low carb life again (after my surgery)...*I know you will rock this GB!*


Yep, it's physiological hunger vs. psychological hunger. Most of us don't know what physiological hunger is, or how to recognize it.




> oppps, didnt realize tiger was still logged on ^^^^ and the post showed up as if he typed it (my bad)
> 
> that was from *SEXY4MYSWEETHEART* lol


lol, no prob... I KNEW something was up because Tiger never stops by!!  :Frown: 

Thx for the input Sexy4.

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB just checking in man  :Smilie:  im sure its been asked before but are u gonna post some before and after pics at some point?

----------


## Dukkit

Hi GB. Glad you decided to take some rest days. 

I know youll feel so much better that first day back in the gym afterwards. 

Then, maybe youll catch up to my level of sexiness. :-P

----------


## gbrice75

> GB just checking in man  im sure its been asked before but are u gonna post some before and after pics at some point?


If I can ever get past being too lazy to do it.. yes.  :Wink: 




> Hi GB. Glad you decided to take some rest days. 
> 
> I know youll feel so much better that first day back in the gym afterwards. 
> 
> Then, maybe youll catch up to my level of sexiness. :-P


Thx again man... I just gotta keep my shit together during the week. Like I said yesterday - my workouts are sort of the 'glue' that hold it all together for me. When they stop, I start to slack on the diet, etc. I have a tough time getting through weekends and that's a 2 day break!! But, I need to man up and get er' done!

Right now, just looking forward to my first meal at 12pm. I felt better in the gym today despite getting about 3 hours sleep last night (the baby was BAD!!!!)... and strayed from my normal routine to do a total body workout (except legs which I did yesterday) since i'll be out next week.

----------


## RaginCajun

> RJ - I didn't go from bulk to this, there was some time in between where cals were moderate, a 'break-in' period. The problem was (as often is with me) I was cheating on weekends, and likely wound up equalling my bulk calories!!


gotcha. yeah, we still have that devil in us!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol, no prob... I KNEW something was up because Tiger never stops by!!  :Frown: 

Thx for the input Sexy4.[/QUOTE]

hahaha ummm yea he hangs out mostly in the new member threads ~ welcoming all the new peeps and he is crazy busy lately
Im not on much any more lately BUT I plan to be after this latest final (??? fingers crossed) surgery, when I will restart my routien proper like  :Big Grin: 
and I will be sure to watch your thread for motovation !

----------


## gbrice75

^^ thank you!!!

----------


## gbrice75

I'm on rest day 2 (no gym this week) and it feels damn good... LOVED sleeping in this morning, loved seeing my son before leaving for work while it was light out, as opposed to creeping out of the house in the dark at the ass crack of dawn!!!

I have been refining my plan a bit with regards to fasting and my workout, and would love any/all input. 

In sticking with the Leangains recommendation, I will be working out 3x a week (Mon/Wed/Fri), cardio on those 3 days PWO as well as cardio ONLY on Tues and Thurs. I was looking for a good routine since i'm not used to a 3 day split and then it occured to me; I can follow the HST plan I followed not too long ago which calls for 3 total body workouts a week - frequency is high, volume is low. Basically 1 to 2 working sets per exercise. Lots of warmups, etc. I think this will fit in very well with Leangains and is the motivated I needed to get back in the gym next week.... I can't wait!!!

As for calorie/carb cycling - I'm abandoning my original plan and am going to follow something more conducive to IF. I just need to figure out whether I should go with a straight fat-loss type plan, or a recomp. i.e. I will either follow a *maintenance -20% on non workout days/@ maintenance on workout days* plan, or a *maintenance -20% on non workout days/maintenance +20% on workout days*. Decisions decisions!!

Either way, i'm pretty psyched to start this routine as I do feel it'll fit very nicely with Leangains. Total body workouts (glycogen depletion), low sets (heavy weights), etc - should be nice.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey gb.. 3x total body sounds good man! rite now im doing 4x total body  :Smilie:  the first 2 r ridiculously brutal (depletion with no carbs) and the last 2 r fairly standard.. curious if u go with the latter ( -20%non, +20% workout days) i suppose ur gonna plan on the fasting benefits to help u burn fat as opposed to a healthy caloric deficit? basically u will be 20% below maintenance 1day per week when the dust settles? since the other 3days of each will cancel each other out?

----------


## E-T-R

I was thinking of doing the same to accompany my kickboxing training. At this moment im concerned with cutting bodyfat and I'm prepared to lose a little lbm but would prefer to keep what I have. 

Was looking into lactic acid training which seems like it fits nicely into my goals (fat loss, muscle endurance). 

Am subscribed Gb.

----------


## gbrice75

> hey gb.. 3x total body sounds good man! rite now im doing 4x total body  the first 2 r ridiculously brutal (depletion with no carbs) and the last 2 r fairly standard.. curious if u go with the latter ( -20%non, +20% workout days) i suppose ur gonna plan on the fasting benefits to help u burn fat as opposed to a healthy caloric deficit? *basically u will be 20% below maintenance 1day per week when the dust settles? since the other 3days of each will cancel each other out?*


If you were to just look at the numbers, then this would be correct. That would mean i'd be at a weekly deficit of 400 calories.... not very effective I'd say. THIS is why I am still a believer in nutrient timing. This type of plan is a true recomp; the goal is to build muscle on workout/caloric surplus days, and burn bodyfat on nonworkout/deficit days. IMO, it wouldn't work as well as it does and has for so many people if there was nothing to dieting other than 'calories in, calories out'.




> I was thinking of doing the same to accompany my kickboxing training. At this moment im concerned with cutting bodyfat and I'm prepared to lose a little lbm but would prefer to keep what I have. 
> 
> Was looking into lactic acid training which seems like it fits nicely into my goals (fat loss, muscle endurance). 
> 
> Am subscribed Gb.


You should read up on HST... specifically relies on lactic acid building to assist with some of the training.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

gb, had another question that was bouncing around my head today with the IF. If somebody were doing IF would it not be most beneficial to have the fast break after the workout? I noticed you mentioned your fast breaking was a few hours after your workout.

----------


## gbrice75

> gb, had another question that was bouncing around my head today with the IF. If somebody were doing IF would it not be most beneficial to have the fast break after the workout?


Definitely




> I noticed you mentioned your fast breaking was a few hours after your workout.


Exactly. So is this not still after my workout?  :Wink:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Ok I see what you are saying, so this leads me to my next question. Does it not make a difference whether the fast breaking is within an hour of completing your workout as compared to maybe about 3-4 hours after the workout. That would mean you would still be fasted 3-4 hours prior to completing your workout.

----------


## E-T-R

> You should read up on HST... specifically relies on lactic acid building to assist with some of the training.


So what exactly is HST?? Is it ok for 3day per week? I will read up on it when I get home...

----------


## Tx89

> Ok I see what you are saying, so this leads me to my next question. Does it not make a difference whether the fast breaking is within an hour of completing your workout as compared to maybe about 3-4 hours after the workout. That would mean you would still be fasted 3-4 hours prior to completing your workout.


Personal experience: No difference at all! 

Good choice on HST Gb, maybe think about higher frequency. Right now I'm doin it 6x a week, works better than ever :-)

----------


## gbrice75

> Ok I see what you are saying, so this leads me to my next question. Does it not make a difference whether the fast breaking is within an hour of completing your workout as compared to maybe about 3-4 hours after the workout. That would mean you would still be fasted 3-4 hours prior to completing your workout.


Supplement companies, not to mention all the 'broscience' parrots all over the internet will tell you that you MUST have your PWO nutrition exactly 59.122338 minutes after your workout or the magical 'window of opportunity' will suddenly close. It's a fact that muscle cells are more sensitive PWO, protein synthesis is increased, rate of nutrient uptake is increased, etc - but the fact is this does not decline after an hour, or two or three for that matter. In fact to the contrary, there are studies which indicate these physiological changes are more efficient *several* hours PWO, and start to decline many many hours later. 

Fasting 3-4 hours PWO will only maximize the fat burning effects of your workout and PWO cardio.




> So what exactly is HST?? Is it ok for 3day per week? I will read up on it when I get home...


HST = Hypertrophy Specific Training - google it, you'll find some good info. In a nutshell, it's designed as a 3x a week total body workout. You would pick an exercise for each bodypart (think mainly compound exercises) and find our 15 rep max, 10 rep max, and 5 rep max for each exercise. You would do a 2 week block of each rep range starting with the 15 range. However, you start lower than your max - in 5lbs (or so) decrements. So as an example, let's say my 15 rep max for bench press is 190lbs. My 2 week block for the 15 rep range would look something like:

Monday (week 1): 165lbs x 15
Wednesday (week 1): 170lbs x 15
Friday (week 1): 175lbs x 15

Monday (week 2): 180lbs x 15
Wednesday (week 2): 185lbs x 15
Friday (week 2): 190lbs x 15 (to failure)

You'd only be doing 2-3 working sets depending on the exercise. You will only go to failure (obviously) on your last day. You would do your next 2 weeks in the 10 rep range, and another 2 weeks in the 5 rep range. So as you can see, we're dealing with progressive overload, increasing total load, etc. There is also a deload period but I don't want to get TOO much into it here, read up on it.  :Wink: 

Having said all of that - what I am doing is not quite what I described above. I am doing a modifed system which combines HST principles along with some advanced techniques (drop sets, negatives, static holds, etc). 




> Personal experience: No difference at all! 
> 
> Good choice on HST Gb, maybe think about higher frequency. Right now I'm doin it 6x a week, works better than ever :-)


My God!! But I assume you're doing an upper body/lower body split then, right? i.e. the upper body and lower body still only get worked 3x each per week, just seperately, correct? Please don't tell me you're doing a total body workout 6x a week!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Supplement companies, not to mention all the 'broscience' parrots all over the internet will tell you that you MUST have your PWO nutrition exactly 59.122338 minutes after your workout or the magical 'window of opportunity' will suddenly close. It's a fact that muscle cells are more sensitive PWO, protein synthesis is increased, rate of nutrient uptake is increased, etc - but the fact is this does not decline after an hour, or two or three for that matter. In fact to the contrary, there are studies which indicate these physiological changes are more efficient *several* hours PWO, and start to decline many many hours later. 
> 
> Fasting 3-4 hours PWO will only maximize the fat burning effects of your workout and PWO cardio.


Perfect, exactly what I was looking for, Thanks again.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

damn double post..

----------


## gbrice75

Big ass lunch/fast breaker today:

8oz grilled rosemary-balsamic chicken breast
romaine lettuce
cucumbers
craisins
artichoke hearts
red onion
pomegranite vingiarette 

1 scoop myofusion
1 scoop ON casein
1/2 cup oats

60g beef jerky

20 more minutes, i'll be having 7oz 95/5 lean ground beef, 1oz low-fat mozarella cheese, 1/4 cup tomato sauce, and 30g protein shake (whey/casein blend)

Tonight - 6 slices lean canadian bacon, 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup whites. mmm mmm good!!!

----------


## E-T-R

> Big ass lunch/fast breaker today:
> 
> 8oz grilled rosemary-balsamic chicken breast
> romaine lettuce
> cucumbers
> craisins
> artichoke hearts
> red onion
> pomegranite vingiarette 
> ...


Im full reading it  :Smilie:

----------


## Tx89

> Supplement companies, not to mention all the 'broscience' parrots all over the internet will tell you that you MUST have your PWO nutrition exactly 59.122338 minutes after your workout or the magical 'window of opportunity' will suddenly close. It's a fact that muscle cells are more sensitive PWO, protein synthesis is increased, rate of nutrient uptake is increased, etc - but the fact is this does not decline after an hour, or two or three for that matter. In fact to the contrary, there are studies which indicate these physiological changes are more efficient several hours PWO, and start to decline many many hours later.
> 
> Fasting 3-4 hours PWO will only maximize the fat burning effects of your workout and PWO cardio.
> 
> HST = Hypertrophy Specific Training - google it, you'll find some good info. In a nutshell, it's designed as a 3x a week total body workout. You would pick an exercise for each bodypart (think mainly compound exercises) and find our 15 rep max, 10 rep max, and 5 rep max for each exercise. You would do a 2 week block of each rep range starting with the 15 range. However, you start lower than your max - in 5lbs (or so) decrements. So as an example, let's say my 15 rep max for bench press is 190lbs. My 2 week block for the 15 rep range would look something like:
> 
> Monday (week 1): 165lbs x 15
> Wednesday (week 1): 170lbs x 15
> Friday (week 1): 175lbs x 15
> ...


Well bro, actually I am. Its a modified version of hst, called hft...high frequency Training. Its not as brutal as it Sounds because I dont train to failure, close to it, but stop before i Hit it. For someone with a quick muscular recovery like me thats optimal...the limiting factor is your cns and by auto regulating my sessions like this i dont stress it nearly as much as i used to do when Training 3x a week until complete failure. Also i dont do the same lifts every Day, i actually have 6 different workouts with each consisting of 1whole body/power movement, 1 push and 1 pull movement. Plus a bit accessory work for weak spots. So its all about very Basic, heavy movements that lead to lots of functional strength and a balanced Body.
I absolutely love it, peogress combined with IF is better than ever. Seems ive found my perfect eating and training combination after 6 Long years :-)

----------


## E-T-R

Looked up HST gb.

One question not sure if I over looked it. The prescribed sets are given per body part per week.
Example-chest is 9 total sets.

I assume this is only working sets?

Also what did you think of the GBC circuit I done yesterday?

----------


## gbrice75

> Well bro, actually I am. Its a modified version of hst, called hft...high frequency Training. Its not as brutal as it Sounds because I dont train to failure, close to it, but stop before i Hit it. For someone with a quick muscular recovery like me thats optimal...the limiting factor is your cns and by auto regulating my sessions like this i dont stress it nearly as much as i used to do when Training 3x a week until complete failure. Also i dont do the same lifts every Day, i actually have 6 different workouts with each consisting of 1whole body/power movement, 1 push and 1 pull movement. Plus a bit accessory work for weak spots. So its all about very Basic, heavy movements that lead to lots of functional strength and a balanced Body.
> I absolutely love it, peogress combined with IF is better than ever. Seems ive found my perfect eating and training combination after 6 Long years :-)


Awesome bro... this is about the best thing that can happen for us in this game. I don't recover overly fast (or particularly slowly for that matter, i'm about average), so this probably wouldn't be for me.

This will sound vain, but I don't care that much about strength... i.e. i'm in this 90% for the look. How have you found this program to benefit you in terms of hypertrophy?




> Looked up HST gb.
> 
> One question not sure if I over looked it. The prescribed sets are given per body part per week.
> Example-chest is 9 total sets.
> 
> I assume this is only working sets?
> 
> Also what did you think of the GBC circuit I done yesterday?


There are many modified versions of the original HST type training. IMO, 9 sets is too much. I'd go with 4 working sets - likely a main press movement and a supplemental fly type movement. People do tend to add additional work - the biggest example is with legs. I'd stick with a squat and curl type day, but people always add extensions, etc. Not necessary IMO, but to each his own.

Re your GBC - looked pretty brutal. I don't know that i'd do a full tricep circuit; i'd keep my circuits revolved around major muscle groups... i.e. I know my tri's would get plenty of work from a chest circuit. My chest/delt circuit consisted of:

Push Ups
Floor Press
Fly

x5

Clean & Press
Lateral Raise
Upright Row

x5

That's just me though, you do whatever you feel is working best for you.

----------


## Dukkit

Hour 15 of fast. 

Taking this week off too GB.

Too much to do and not enough time.

----------


## gbrice75

> Hour 15 of fast. 
> 
> Taking this week off too GB.
> 
> Too much to do and not enough time.


Nice bro... i'm in hour 15 myself. We gonna kill it together next week? I'm SO fvcking pumped to start this workout routine + IF... I have to withhold judgement until I run it for a while obviously, but my gut instinct tells me it's a match made in heaven. 

I need your personal opinion though... do I go for straight fat loss, or a recomp. I will reluctantly text you a pic of my fat tits and ass if you need to see to make a call... but i'm not posting shit on this board atm lol!  :Frown:

----------


## Dukkit

Oh we gonna kill it alright. And we'll have the same schedule.. I already hit the gym M-W-F and do cardio on T and Th.

As for what to do... go for fat loss now. 

Slim down some and see where youre at muscle wise. Then you can focus on recomp if its needed.

----------


## Tx89

Seems we got a nice Little IF Gang right here  :Big Grin: 

GB, I'm doin it 90% for the looks also! I just wanna be aesthetic, if thats vain to some i dont give a sh!t. 
I just found for myself that no further progress was made until I turned it up in terms of weights. I am 100% sure that you can only grow until a certain point using moderate weights...at least for me. I used to kill it with every intensity technique Out there but didnt improve. Now, with more Sessions, less lifts, but more Overall load I'm getting bigger again :-)
In terms of hypertrophy this style of Training got me over my 90-94kg Plateau last year, Ive made it up to 106kg, but that was far from aesthetic to be honest, i was just massive  :Big Grin:  now im shredding and my Training helps to keep muscle. But when i was also eating big i was growing like a motherer!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ kinda what I was thinking... but u know me... I alwasy need a 'second set of eyes'.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Seems we got a nice Little IF Gang right here 
> 
> GB, I'm doin it 90% for the looks also! I just wanna be aesthetic, if thats vain to some i dont give a sh!t. 
> I just found for myself that no further progress was made until I turned it up in terms of weights. I am 100% sure that you can only grow until a certain point using moderate weights...at least for me. I used to kill it with every intensity technique Out there but didnt improve. Now, with more Sessions, less lifts, but more Overall load I'm getting bigger again :-)
> In terms of hypertrophy this style of Training got me over my 90-94kg Plateau last year, Ive made it up to 106kg, but that was far from aesthetic to be honest, i was just massive  now im shredding and my Training helps to keep muscle. But when i was also eating big i was growing like a motherer!


Awesome bro, glad to hear you're making such nice progress. Maybe one day i'll give this HFT a shot. For me, 3x a week total body IS HFT!  :LOL:

----------


## E-T-R

Yeah I must say triceps are sore today but not the type that feels good. I may do one exercise 3 sets of triceps and biceps and leave it at that. 

Thanks for the input gb.

----------


## E-T-R

GB quick question? With kickboxing 3 days per week I can't commit to GBC programme. Can HST be done 2 times per week and still make good gains be it fat loss/muscle gain?

----------


## gbrice75

> GB quick question? With kickboxing 3 days per week I can't commit to GBC programme. Can HST be done 2 times per week and still make good gains be it fat loss/muscle gain?


Can't say as I've never tried. I can tell you it's designed to be a high frequency type routine, and I wouldn't call 2 times per week high frequency... so perhaps there's a program better suited for your schedule? 

Are you saying you can literally only weight train 2x a week?

----------


## E-T-R

> Can't say as I've never tried. I can tell you it's designed to be a high frequency type routine, and I wouldn't call 2 times per week high frequency... so perhaps there's a program better suited for your schedule?
> 
> Are you saying you can literally only weight train 2x a week?


At the moment I work 6 days per week. My gyms weekend hours are anal which limits me to Monday to Friday! If my schedule allows me kickbox 3 times per week I can weight train twice. Otherwise ill weight train 3 times! I may look into lactic acid training which will also help my goals!

----------


## gbrice75

Just finished 2 scoops of protein powder, 1/2 cup oats, and a big ass salad:

romaine
red onion
artichoke hearts
cherry peppers
cucumber
tuna (45g protein)
drizzle of italian dressing

Then 2oz of beef jerky. Stuffed!!

Enjoying my last 4 days off from the gym and mentally preparing to kill it next week. Really looking forward to running IF in conjunction with this HST routine.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i did some reading about hst and it sounds like itd be pretty good  :Smilie:  almost seems like itd be less work in a sense only doing 1-2 sets per bodypart.. i enjoy total body as well..

----------


## gbrice75

> i did some reading about hst and it sounds like itd be pretty good  almost seems like itd be less work in a sense only doing 1-2 sets per bodypart.. i enjoy total body as well..


Definitely less work per session... basically the opposite of high volume style training. Remember though that since volume is low, intensity MUST be high or you won't get maximum benefit from 1-2 sets. I would say this style of training isn't for people who have yet to figure out what it is to lift with intensity and give it their all.

----------


## RaginCajun

how are your workouts going to look? i see that you are switching it up, how will your M-W-F workouts look, meaning exercise wise? i will google it for further reading just curious as to how you are setting yours up

----------


## gbrice75

> how are your workouts going to look? i see that you are switching it up, how will your M-W-F workouts look, meaning exercise wise? i will google it for further reading just curious as to how you are setting yours up


I'll be doing total body workouts, 1-2 sets per body part, 3x a week. Lots of incrementing warm up sets, 1-2 work sets. It'll follow a basic muscle group pattern with interchangeable exercises as follows:

Legs - Squat, front squat, leg press, deadlift, weighted hyperextensions, leg curl, calf press
Chest - push ups, flat, incline, decline presses and flys
Back - Weighted pull ups, lat pull down, row variations
Delts - variations of overhead press (barbell, dumbbell, machine, etc), clean and press, hang cleans, etc
Tri's - dips/bench dips, close grip push ups, close grip bench, pressdown
Bi's - variations of curls, chin ups, 

Basically 1 major exercise and one ancillary for larger groups, and a single exercise for smaller groups

I'm not going to be doing the 15/10/5 rep scheme that's typical of HST, but a variation of it. I may switch it up to a more standard HST routine down the road, depending on how things go.

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds good to me, especially after this rest you are giving your body.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ definitely. Looking forward to it!

----------


## SexySweetheart

starting my plan tomorrow and had to pop by for a but of lite? lol reading

soooooo glad to see your still doing this GB and I appreciate all the updates!

Attachment 123470 the face of determination  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

^^ thx for checking in!! What does your plan entail? Will you be starting a new thread, or adding on to your existing (already epic) one?!?

----------


## gbrice75

Well, today is my last (week)day of getting to sleep in, seeing my wife and son in the morning, etc. It's been nice, but it's time to focus and get this plan underway. I am not even close to the shape I had planned to be in by now for the summer. It had a lot to do with the personal struggles I went through towards the end of last year and throughout the beginning of this year, but the worst seems to be behind me and I'm a better man for it all. 

I am feeling well rested, my joints feel better (but not great), but more than anything I am mentally rested and prepared to get it on come Monday morning. Nothing like starting off a Monday after a weeklong break with fvcking heavy squats!!! 

2 more hours and I get to eat... yum. 

8oz grilled marinated chicken breast
red onion
cucumber
artichoke hearts
cherry peppers
romaine/carrots
italian dressing

2 scoops protein shake, 1/2 cup oats

1 cup fage greek yogurt (fat free), strawberries + blueberries w/ splenda. WIN!!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Sounds like some good rest GB, I'm looking forward to see how your training goes come Monday.

Are you incorporating a 24hour fast day as mentioned earlier in your thread? Also will your Sat/Sun meals be including more carbs i.e. 50% of cals from carbs on weekends? I know in the beginning of this thread you mentioned you would be doing a carb cycling type of combination with your IF.

----------


## gbrice75

> Sounds like some good rest GB, I'm looking forward to see how your training goes come Monday.
> 
> Are you incorporating a 24hour fast day as mentioned earlier in your thread? Also will your Sat/Sun meals be including more carbs i.e. 50% of cals from carbs on weekends? I know in the beginning of this thread you mentioned you would be doing a carb cycling type of combination with your IF.


Still considering the 24 hour fast... here's the truth: I'm not going to be as anal as I was last year... it wound up causing a lot of problems for me and my family. As such, I don't expect i'll be as lean as I was in my avy... I accept that. With that in mind, I will not be fasting at all on Saturdays... call it a cheat day if you want... I don't plan to go nuts but I am not really going to worry either. If I eat a burger, I eat it. If I don't, great. I would LIKE to fast all of Sunday until Monday 12pm (so it'd be more like a 36 hour fast actually) to help offset this 'cheat day'. I also think it'll help prime me for Monday's workout and subsequent fast breaker later that day. The issue is... can I make it 36 hours? More specifically, can I make it through Sunday (another weekend day where i'm home, leisure time, with friends, etc) without eating? That remains to be seen, but I am going to try.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Still considering the 24 hour fast... here's the truth: I'm not going to be as anal as I was last year... it wound up causing a lot of problems for me and my family. As such, I don't expect i'll be as lean as I was in my avy... I accept that. With that in mind, I will not be fasting at all on Saturdays... call it a cheat day if you want... I don't plan to go nuts but I am not really going to worry either. If I eat a burger, I eat it. If I don't, great. I would LIKE to fast all of Sunday until Monday 12pm (so it'd be more like a 36 hour fast actually) to help offset this 'cheat day'. I also think it'll help prime me for Monday's workout and subsequent fast breaker later that day. The issue is... *can I make it 36 hours?* More specifically, can I make it through Sunday (another weekend day where i'm home, leisure time, with friends, etc) without eating? That remains to be seen, but I am going to try.


Only one way to find out... :Wink/Grin: 

If the weekend is difficult maybe 24 fast monday and break it tuesday?

----------


## gbrice75

> Only one way to find out...
> 
> If the weekend is difficult maybe 24 fast monday and break it tuesday?


Fasting on Monday would be MUCH more doable... but i'd rather not fast 24 hours through a workout day. Argh!!!  :LOL:

----------


## Back In Black

I'm really looking forward to this too, it's something I'm looking at doing when my business is up and running and I'll likely have to lift at 7am.

Now, obviously, your 'supplement' regime is different to your last cut and I know you mentioned ECA, but is clen not a better option or is it something that doesn't agree with you?

----------


## gbrice75

Tbh, I don't know if i'm going to be using anything at all. I am trying to stay very clean in terms of supplements/stims, etc. If anything, i'd probably stick with ECA - it's cheaper and legal. Other than that though, I really want to focus on training and diet. If/when I get close back to where I want to be, I may introduce ECA to help past that hurdle, but at the moment will power is all I need.... and let me tell you it's very weak these days. My point is I don't want to use anything as a crutch until I can get myself straightened out; at that point, i'll reconsider.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Fasting on Monday would be MUCH more doable... but i'd rather not fast 24 hours through a workout day. Argh!!!


I just recently changed my off days to Sun/Mon vice Sat/Sun, seems like everybody and there mother wants to workout on Mondays and Saturdays it's completely empty.

You're right though, not a good idea to 24 fast on a workout day.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> ^^ thx for checking in!! What does your plan entail? Will you be starting a new thread, or adding on to your existing (already epic) one?!?



Im doing a CR with IF 24hour on 2x week rotation and 1x week carb load with cal moderate. Im reshaping my body and with that the weight will drop, my previous plan really made a massive measurement wise difference on me and I felt great and felt great about myself (most important) 

not planning on starting new thread or adding to my old one, Im on a different site for that (thats more lady friendly lol and weight loss focused) 
Tigers getting prepped for deployment. Gone 2 weeks starting tomorrow than in a few months gone for 2 months than around Feb gone for like 18 months ~ sooo I cannot worry about making dinner to fit his needs my needs the kids or worry about him having the car at work when I want to use gym lol so things well be ideal for me to focus on myself (not that I wont miss the h3ll out of him or be an emotional wreck at times).

pretty much same as before...but cant start training till Im healed from yesterdays surgery (about a week)
STRETCHES @ 6:00 AM 

6:30 AM MEAL 1 -
Protein blend 12 almonds (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 
*my blend is ½ Premier protein choc shake with about 1/2 scoop Creatien choc powder*
I toss it all in the blender and its like drinking rocky road ice cream 

10:15 AM MEAL 2 -
Protein shake (30 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

12:30 MEAL 3 -
Celery Radish Cucumber with homemade spicy bean dip OR hardboiled egg whites (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

3:30 MEAL 4 -
Protein shake (30 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

2 fish oil, fiber tabs, amino pills
[email protected]:00 PM
* till failure every machine (usually 3 of 15)
Upper body on Mondays starting with 10min Cardio (HITT)
IF on Tuesdays with P90X dvd
Lower bod on Wednesdays starting with10min Cardio
IF on Thursdays with P90X dvd
Booty-lish-ious routine listed below Fridays
PLANK: 30sec / each SIDE PLANK: 20sec and Full Stretching Routine 

6:30 PM MEAL 5- (as soon as I get home from gym) 
*must include lots veggie/ fiber/ protein / low carb fruit like tomatoes zucchini etc.
A homemade soup Bean or Lentil or Pea or Chicken very heavy on veggies (almost always to include 15 types of beans&peas&lentals/pepper/onion/celery/carrot/zuchini/eggplant/garlic/tomato/water/ sausage or chicken or beef) Or a plate of fish with hard cheese slices and veggies 
(average: 24 P/ 2 F/ 215 CAL/ 30 C/ 2 SUG)

extra stretches in hip stacked positions (standing)
BED 11:00 Pm

Mental Notes 
[] 24 hour IF 2x week 
[] Water Intake 74fl daily
[] Cheat day is Fri or Sat
Cheat day under 1200 cal (so if I want taco bell ice-cream chips or whatever, I just have small amounts of everything rather than eating the whole serving)


AB Leg lifts~ strait leg: 5, 2 sets/ bent side 2 side lifts 10, 3 sets
Triceps Press 90lbs 10, 4 set
Bicep Curl 30lbs, 5 set
Shoulder Press 10lbs 10, 6 set
Rear Delt Row 50lbs 10, 6 set
Back Extension 110lbs 15, 3 set
Chest Press 10lbs 15, 5 set
Pull Down 70lbs 10, 5 set
Fly 30lbs 15, 4 set
about 1.5 hour = Upper body Day MONDAYS

Calf Extension 70lbs 10, 6sets
Seated Leg Curl 75lbs 10, 7sets
Leg Extraction 75lbs 10, 5 sets
Seated Leg Press 110lbs 10 5 sets *my focus and butt builder: toes up so high on bar that they hangover and only heel is used to push. do 1 set feet parallel (l l) than another full set with feet forming a V (\ /) than another full set feet forming (/ \ ) each foot position works diff small muscles 
Inner Hip Abduction 150lbs 15, 5 sets
Outer Hip Abduction 180lbs 15, 9 reps
1.5 hour = Lower body Day WEDNESDAYS

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

GB, did you survive the weekend?

----------


## gbrice75

@Sexy4 - SICK!!! And detailed as usuall...  :Wink: 




> GB, did you survive the weekend?


Pretty much. But i'm sitting here annoyed right now because these pants feel awfully fvcking tight!!! 

Felt pretty good in the gym this morning. Well rested, no joint pain, etc. Didn't feel as good as I had hoped/expected, but still went through my lifts pretty nicely. Looking forward to just getting back into the routine after the rest. Fast breaks at 12pm today, menu will be:

12pm - 1 scoop ON casein + 1 scoop Myofusion + 3/4 cup oats
9oz of my homemade low carb meatloaf (yum!!)
8oz fat free greek yogurt w/ splenda, blueberries, strawberries, and oats (just a sprinkle of oats)

3:30pm - Big ass salad:
large can of tuna
romaine
cherry peppers
cucumber
red onion
artichoke hearts
few crumbles of blue cheese
sprinkle of pecans
few apple slices

2oz beef jerky

7pm - 2 whole eggs
3 slices lean canadian bacon
light english muffin
protein shake OR cottage cheese

PS - I know I used the words 'few' and 'sprinkle' quite a bit - but I have everything measured out and accounted for, just didn't feel like typing all the macros and weights, etc. C'mon, you know me better than that!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

man, i like your meals, especially the last one. i need to stop being a lazy ass and prepare my meals. glad to see that the devil didn't get ya over the weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

and post a recipe of this low-carb meatloaf!

----------


## gbrice75

It's pretty basic and you can definitely mess with it to your liking:

sautee 1 diced onion and 2 garlic cloves in PAM (or any non-stock cooking spray). Preheat oven to 350 degress. In the meantime, combine:

2lbs 95/5 lean ground beef (you can use lean ground turkey or pork, or a combo of any of the 3)
2 whole eggs, lighly beaten
1/4 cup fat free sour cream
1/4 cup low carb ketchup and/or barbeque sauce (optional)
Add the sauteed veggies once cooled
Few 'dashes' of Worcestershire sauce (I use more than a few)
salt and pepper to taste
Oregano to taste
Basil to taste
Feel free to add any other spices/seasonings you like - cayenne pepper, red pepper flakes, parsley, etc

Mix everything together thoroughly. You should have a very 'wet' meatloaf. Add 1 cup of quick oats (the small ground up oats) as a binder instead of breadcrumbs. Incorporate into mixture. 

Get a meatloaf pan (I forget the size at the moment) and press mixture into pan to form a loaf. Cover with foil and bake at 350 degress for 45 minutes. Turn oven up to 425 degress, remove foil and bake another 30 minutes to brown the outside. 

Remove loaf from pan while hot. At this point, you can top it with whatever you like - ketchup, gravy, tomato sauce, etc. Enjoy!

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's pretty basic and you can definitely mess with it to your liking:
> 
> sautee 1 diced onion and 2 garlic cloves in PAM (or any non-stock cooking spray). Preheat oven to 350 degress. In the meantime, combine:
> 
> 2lbs 95/5 lean ground beef (you can use lean ground turkey or pork, or a combo of any of the 3)
> 2 whole eggs, lighly beaten
> 1/4 cup fat free sour cream
> 1/4 cup low carb ketchup and/or barbeque sauce (optional)
> Add the sauteed veggies once cooled
> ...



i will have to try this one next week, thanks. i make hamburger steaks similar to this but never thought about adding sour cream

----------


## gbrice75

> i will have to try this one next week, thanks. i make hamburger steaks similar to this but never thought about adding sour cream


Gives it a smoother texture and even bumps the protein a bit!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

45 mins of cardio this morning... blech!! So boring. Looking forward to working out tomorrow.

I've decided to do the 24 hour fast day since I plan to be less than perfect on weekends. It will help offset the additional weekend calories a bit. However, I don't want to set myself up for failure and I KNOW I won't be able to stick to it on a Sat. or Sun., so I am going to do it on Thursdays (cardio only day). So I'd have my last meal Wednesday evening around 8pm, and wouldn't eat again until Friday at 12pm.... OR I may actually have my PWO shake immediately PWO on this one day, since the fast will have already been 24 hours... no real benefit in delaying further IMO. 

Now, this isn't ideal because i'm not thrilled about Friday morning's workout coming after nearly 24 hours without food... i'll have to give it a shot this week and see how I feel. Stay tuned! On today's low carb menu:

12pm - 1 scoop ON Casein + 1 scoop Myofusion
Homemade style Chinese Chicken and Broccoli
2oz beef jerky

3:30pm - 9oz homemade low carb meatloaf
1/2 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese + 1/2 scoop Myofusion + 1tsp Natty PB

7pm - 2 whole eggs, 3/4 cup whites
6 slices lean Canadian bacon

Macros (roughly)

250g protein
60g fat
Negligible Carbs

----------


## SexySweetheart

i hear that~ ...I have my cheat/feed/load whatever its call day on friday for that very reason of knowing my weakness and putting it to good use  :Smilie: 

new plan looks like your tweeking it to fit your life and your self best...im sure you will do GREAT!

----------


## gbrice75

> i hear that~ ...I have my cheat/feed/load whatever its call day on friday for that very reason of knowing my weakness and putting it to good use 
> 
> new plan looks like your tweeking it to fit your life and your self best...im sure you will do GREAT!


Thx Sexy4!!!!

Today was kind of a downer... I just felt tired and sluggish. Probably had to do with the fact that I had to take Benadryl last night due to my allergies... ugh!!!

Workout today consisted of:

Leg Curls
Squats
Seated Calf Raise
Flat Dumbbell Press (was pretty happy with strength on these, 110lb dumbbells for 8 clean reps)
Pec Deck
Lat Pulldowns (narrow grip)
One Arm Dumbbell Rows
Seated Arnold Press (WEAK!!!!)
One Arm Preacher Curls
Close Grip Push Ups (weighted)

Also been playing with a new exercise to try and bring up my upper back area (traps, rhomboids, etc) that's lagging... finally nailed it! Low pulley standing rows... kind of a shrug/row hybrid. I felt it exactly where I wanted to, and really contracted the muscles. Felt great! 

On today's menu:

12pm

1 scoop ON casein + 1 scoop Myofusion + 3/4 cup oats

Salad consisting of:

Romaine
Cucumber
Red Onion
Artichoke Hearts
8oz grilled chicken breast
15g crumbled blue cheese
15g chopped pecans
Pomegranite dressing 

8oz plain fat free greek yogurt (sweetened with splenda)
1/4 cup blueberries

3:30pm

9oz homemade meatloaf
2oz beef jerky

7pm

2 whole eggs
3 slices lean canadian bacon
1 lite high fiber english muffin
casein shake or cottage cheese

8pm tonight starts my 24 hour (at least) fast... gonna be a tough one.... especially Friday morning's workout!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB u gonna have any appetite suppressant to help? ECA or something?

----------


## gbrice75

Nothing at the moment... maybe down the road. Right now, i'm relying on me and me only!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

GB noticed you are starting your 24 hour fast 8pm Wednesday night (tonight) and breaking it Thursday night and 8pm correct? Also no workout Thursday during the fast? Also would it not be beneficial to maybe get a LIC cardio session in sometimes Thursday since you will be in your 24 fasted state or is that to much?

----------


## gbrice75

> GB noticed you are starting your 24 hour fast 8pm Wednesday night (tonight) and breaking it Thursday night and 8pm correct?


Not breaking it until Friday 8am at the earliest. So it'll actually be a 36 hour fast. 




> Also no workout Thursday during the fast?


Nope - but do have a workout Friday morning... after nearly 36 hours of fasting.




> Also would it not be beneficial to maybe get a LIC cardio session in sometimes Thursday since you will be in your 24 fasted state or is that to much?


Already do cardio Thursday... and will continue to do so!  :Wink:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Cool deal, your workout Friday is before the fasted breaking or after?

----------


## gbrice75

> Cool deal, your workout Friday is before the fasted breaking or after?


Workout, then the fast break meal. Maybe I should reverse that and might have a sick workout... will have to play with this one. It's a matter of being fasted for 34 or 36 hours, no big difference - but the meal might have a huge impact on the workout. Then again, I lose the benefit of a fasted workout. It'll come down to how I feel vs. benefits of fasted workout.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Workout, then the fast break meal. Maybe I should reverse that and might have a sick workout... will have to play with this one. It's a matter of being fasted for 34 or 36 hours, no big difference - but the meal might have a huge impact on the workout. Then again, I lose the benefit of a fasted workout. It'll come down to how I feel vs. benefits of fasted workout.


I would take advantage of the fasted workout first time around. I had this issue on my first 24fast which was actually like yours, a 36 hour. I didn't know if I wanted to workout before breaking it because I thought it might be counter-productive so I just broke it without working out. I still had great success with it and didn't do any cardio so I'm sure you will have success as well, especially if you're getting that LIC in in the middle of your fast.

----------


## gbrice75

Today is the big scary day.... kind of! 

I've decided to do a 'quasi' fast - i.e. I'll be eating 50g protein around 12pm, 30g around 5pm, and 50g around 9pm. Total calories for the day will be roughly 700 - still enough to widen my deficit pretty drastically and remember - my main reason for fasting Thursday's is to balance out my inevitable weekend caloric overage... so 700 calories vs. 1600 will still help.

I am going to be hungry and grumpy though by tonight!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today is the big scary day.... kind of! 
> 
> I've decided to do a 'quasi' fast - i.e. I'll be eating 50g protein around 12pm, 30g around 5pm, and 50g around 9pm. Total calories for the day will be roughly 700 - still enough to widen my deficit pretty drastically and remember - my main reason for fasting Thursday's is to balance out my inevitable weekend caloric overage... so 700 calories vs. 1600 will still help.
> 
> I am going to be hungry and grumpy though by tonight!



maybe i ought to try this to see if it helps me out with my abundance of empty cals on the weekend. never thought about this approach before.

----------


## gbrice75

> maybe i ought to try this to see if it helps me out with my abundance of empty cals on the weekend. never thought about this approach before.


I'll be the first to admit that this is not my ideal approach, nor the healthiest way to go about it. A mentally strong person would be able to control themselves and follow a plan.... I have been there and done that but at the present time, I am just not that person. I am trying to make this plan work for me rather than fighting myself, and this is one way I believe will help.

If it works for you, give it a shot - all we can do is trial and error!

----------


## gbrice75

Had a so-so weekend... but still feel like crap today. 

The weekend started off better than usual - I went food shopping and didn't buy any junk cereal, etc. although I still have some in my cabinets. However, I didn't eat ANY of it Friday night which is when the damage usually begins. So Friday night was a win.

Saturday - the day was fine, hardly ate junk, was feeling decent. Saturday night I had plans to meet my mother for some homemade dinner... the bowls of chips, pretzels and guacamole were laid out in front of me... and that was it. I mean, I wasn't caving in... it was almost worse - I wasn't even THINKING about diet... I was just eating!! Came home, felt like I already blew it and proceeded to have a huge bowl of cereal (probably 4 servings if you go based on the box).

Sunday - 70/30, not in my favor!

On the upside, my wife and I are going to visit family in FL around Labor Day. With that, we now have a tangible target/goal - because I don't wanna be fat on the beach in front of a bunch of family. My wife has also been less than disciplined since having the baby, and vowed that she'll use then next 2.5 months wisely. So, the fact that she's on board will make my life MUCH eaiser - I'll have a partner to keep me checked, and I'll do the same for her. Time to get serious.

----------


## RaginCajun

> had a so-so weekend... But still feel like crap today. 
> 
> The weekend started off better than usual - i went food shopping and didn't buy any junk cereal, etc. Although i still have some in my cabinets. However, i didn't eat any of it friday night which is when the damage usually begins. So friday night was a win.
> 
> Saturday - the day was fine, hardly ate junk, was feeling decent. Saturday night i had plans to meet my mother for some homemade dinner... The bowls of chips, pretzels and guacamole were laid out in front of me... And that was it. I mean, i wasn't caving in... It was almost worse - i wasn't even thinking about diet... I was just eating!! Came home, felt like i already blew it and proceeded to have a huge bowl of cereal (probably 4 servings if you go based on the box).
> 
> Sunday - 70/30, not in my favor!
> 
> On the upside, my wife and i are going to visit family in fl around labor day. With that, we now have a tangible target/goal - because i don't wanna be fat on the beach in front of a bunch of family. My wife has also been less than disciplined since having the baby, and vowed that she'll use then next 2.5 months wisely. So, the fact that *she's on board will make my life much eaiser - i'll have a partner to keep me checked, and i'll do the same for her. Time to get serious*.


love it!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ thanks buddy!!

OH!! I think I've come close to perfecting my Chinese Chicken/Beef and Broccoli recipe - check it out here if interested. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...10#post6037110

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ thanks buddy!!
> 
> OH!! I think I've come close to perfecting my Chinese Chicken/Beef and Broccoli recipe - check it out here if interested. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...10#post6037110



i will check it out, i am always looking for ways of changing my meals up. i get bored really easy!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Had a so-so weekend... but still feel like crap today. 
> 
> The weekend started off better than usual - I went food shopping and didn't buy any junk cereal, etc. although I still have some in my cabinets. However, I didn't eat ANY of it Friday night which is when the damage usually begins. So Friday night was a win.
> 
> Saturday - the day was fine, hardly ate junk, was feeling decent. Saturday night I had plans to meet my mother for some homemade dinner... the bowls of chips, pretzels and guacamole were laid out in front of me... and that was it. I mean, I wasn't caving in... it was almost worse - I wasn't even THINKING about diet... I was just eating!! Came home, felt like I already blew it and proceeded to have a huge bowl of cereal (probably 4 servings if you go based on the box).
> 
> Sunday - 70/30, not in my favor!
> 
> On the upside, my wife and I are going to visit family in FL around Labor Day. With that, we now have a tangible target/goal - because I don't wanna be fat on the beach in front of a bunch of family. *My wife has also been less than disciplined since having the baby, and vowed that she'll use then next 2.5 months wisely. So, the fact that she's on board will make my life MUCH eaiser - I'll have a partner to keep me checked, and I'll do the same for her. Time to get serious*.



LOL I hear this!
amazing how kids can drain all motovation and drive to focus on one's self  :Big Grin: 
GOOD for you guys! wishing you both much sucess!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Had a so-so weekend... but still feel like crap today. 
> 
> The weekend started off better than usual - I went food shopping and didn't buy any junk cereal, etc. although I still have some in my cabinets. However, I didn't eat ANY of it Friday night which is when the damage usually begins. So Friday night was a win.
> 
> Saturday - the day was fine, hardly ate junk, was feeling decent. Saturday night I had plans to meet my mother for some homemade dinner... the bowls of chips, pretzels and guacamole were laid out in front of me... and that was it. I mean, I wasn't caving in... it was almost worse - I wasn't even THINKING about diet... I was just eating!! Came home, felt like I already blew it and proceeded to have a huge bowl of cereal (probably 4 servings if you go based on the box).
> 
> Sunday - 70/30, not in my favor!
> 
> On the upside, my wife and I are going to visit family in FL around Labor Day. With that, we now have a tangible target/goal - because I don't wanna be fat on the beach in front of a bunch of family. My wife has also been less than disciplined since having the baby, and *vowed that she'll use then next 2.5 months wisely. So, the fact that she's on board will make my life MUCH eaiser - I'll have a partner to keep me checked, and I'll do the same for her. Time to get serious.*


Awesome to hear man this will make things much easier for the both of you ide imagine. Goodluck team GB haha.

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL I hear this!
> amazing how kids can drain all motovation and drive to focus on one's self 
> GOOD for you guys! wishing you both much sucess!


Ty Sexy4!!!




> Awesome to hear man this will make things much easier for the both of you ide imagine. Goodluck team GB haha.


Definitely bro, I'm really happy about it. She's asking me about macros for this and that, lol! Team GB... love it!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> ^^ funny you mention that. *I was thinking about incorporating a 24 hour fast 1 day a week*. * Still need to research it further*. I'd do the same as you; I'd start that 24 hour fast Sunday evening at my normal time, but not break it until Tuesday at my normal time. That'd be more than 24 hours though, so maybe i'd eat Sunday into the evening... hmm!


I think you will like what you see  :Smilie: 
I love the 24 hour so much...thats why I have it 2x week  :Smilie:  i always feel my best on these days

----------


## Tx89

> I think you will like what you see 
> I love the 24 hour so much...thats why I have it 2x week  i always feel my best on these days


Agreed :-)

----------


## gbrice75

> I think you will like what you see 
> I love the 24 hour so much...thats why I have it 2x week  i always feel my best on these days





> Agreed :-)


I've thought about doing it 2x a week... but that may prove counter productive to muscle growth. I remember John Berardi mentioning that he felt terrible when he did it 2x a week, but really liked 1x a week. Now, I know that I need to find this out for myself, but based on his own findings, i'm hesitant.

Tx - you're doing 2x 24 hour fasts per week as well?

Remember - mine are more like 36 hours. My last meal would be 8pm on let's say Monday. I wouldn't be eating again until 8am Wednesday. Really no way around this due to my early morning workout schedule.

I may try it, but need to go a few weeks with the 1x a week 36 hour fast first... WITHOUT FVCKING UP ON THE WEEKENDS... this way I can measure my progress properly.

----------


## Back In Black

Just checking in. My last 3 weekends have been particularly 'dirty'. It's out my system now and I'm sure yours is out of yours.

Early days mate, hopefully the old energised feeling will kick in properly soon!

----------


## gbrice75

> Just checking in. My last 3 weekends have been particularly 'dirty'. It's out my system now and I'm sure yours is out of yours.
> 
> Early days mate, hopefully the old energised feeling will kick in properly soon!


Gonna hit your thread in a minute... 

As for me, I think i'm getting to a better place. With a goal and a wife on board, there is NOBODY to blame but myself, should I fail.

----------


## Back In Black

> Gonna hit your thread in a minute...
> 
> As for me, I think i'm getting to a better place. With a goal and a wife on board, there is NOBODY to blame but myself, should I fail.


I haven't been to my thread in a few days.

Definitely the wife will help. My Mrs, on the other hand, is easily swayed. If there's a hint of me going off MY diet she bakes some cakes!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I haven't been to my thread in a few days.
> 
> Definitely the wife will help. My Mrs, on the other hand, is easily swayed. *If there's a hint of me going off MY diet she bakes some cakes!*


!

mine too! :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

Maybe i have missed it after a first scan but what is the time frame on this GB and what is the BF goal?

----------


## gbrice75

> Maybe i have missed it after a first scan but what is the time frame on this GB and what is the BF goal?


Initially, I didn't have a timeframe. But we just made plans to visit family in Florida around Labor day... so we're now looking at 2.5 months - plenty of time to make a dent in the bodyfat. I'd be happy with 10%. I'm around 14% (maybe a little higher) now, so 10% is easily achievable in 2.5 months so long as I remain consistent.

----------


## baseline_9

> Initially, I didn't have a timeframe. But we just made plans to visit family in Florida around Labor day... so we're now looking at 2.5 months - plenty of time to make a dent in the bodyfat. I'd be happy with 10%. I'm around 14% (maybe a little higher) now, so 10% is easily achievable in 2.5 months so long as I remain consistent.


15%ish to 10% in 10 weeks.... i bet u will do it...

im trying it in 7 weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## Tx89

> I've thought about doing it 2x a week... but that may prove counter productive to muscle growth. I remember John Berardi mentioning that he felt terrible when he did it 2x a week, but really liked 1x a week. Now, I know that I need to find this out for myself, but based on his own findings, i'm hesitant.
> 
> Tx - you're doing 2x 24 hour fasts per week as well?
> 
> Remember - mine are more like 36 hours. My last meal would be 8pm on let's say Monday. I wouldn't be eating again until 8am Wednesday. Really no way around this due to my early morning workout schedule.
> 
> I may try it, but need to go a few weeks with the 1x a week 36 hour fast first... WITHOUT FVCKING UP ON THE WEEKENDS... this way I can measure my progress properly.


No Sir, im doing one 36-40hr fast per week, so im on the Same path as you. My agreement was meant to support the Overall liking of a longer fast:-) 
BTw im about to Break the long fast right now so bear with me, but im out :-D

----------


## gbrice75

> 15%ish to 10% in 10 weeks.... i bet u will do it...
> 
> im trying it in 7 weeks


I'm fairly optimistic! Again, my issue is and always has been consistency; if I can beat that, I'll reach the goal.

Are you logging? Haven't seen you around in a minute...




> No Sir, im doing one 36-40hr fast per week, so im on the Same path as you. My agreement was meant to support the Overall liking of a longer fast:-) 
> BTw im about to Break the long fast right now so bear with me, but im out :-D


Gotcha... glad to know i'm not suffering alone!

Don't hold out on us... share with us what you're breaking that fast with!

----------


## baseline_9

> I'm fairly optimistic! Again, my issue is and always has been consistency; if I can beat that, I'll reach the goal.
> 
> Are you logging? Haven't seen you around in a minute...


No im not logging m8.... I have been so up and down the last 6 months that I decided it would be an embarrassment to actually log this LOL

Even now I find myself having slip ups, like last night I bought and ate a whole box of cerial... 2500cals in 15 mins...

I just dont seem to have the drive to stick to a good diet 100% unless there is something to work for


I will just continue to see how things go for the next 6 weeks, hopefully I get better

----------


## Tx89

GB, i just made my way thru lots of chicken breast, broccoli, a Protein Shake blend casein/whey, some of my selfmade Protein bars(mainly oats, eggs, quark) and then some Protein Pudding. Man, im so Full, and satisfied:-) Love IF!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> No im not logging m8.... I have been so up and down the last 6 months that I decided it would be an embarrassment to actually log this LOL
> 
> Even now I find myself having slip ups, like last night I bought and ate a whole box of cerial... 2500cals in 15 mins...
> 
> I just dont seem to have the drive to stick to a good diet 100% unless there is something to work for
> 
> 
> I will just continue to see how things go for the next 6 weeks, hopefully I get better


Man, you sound a lot like me right now... i'm going through very much the same thing. And cereal... omg, you think that's bad? I went to Walmart, bought 4 boxes of sugary crap cereal - 2 boxes of Krave, 1 box of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, and 1 box of Reese's Puffs - that was Friday night, all were devoured by Sunday evening. Cereal is my weakness!

I feel like i'm coming out of my funk, and so will you. We have our ups and downs. Very few can maintain that sharpness all year round. What are the stats atm?




> GB, i just made my way thru lots of chicken breast, broccoli, a Protein Shake blend casein/whey, some of my selfmade Protein bars(mainly oats, eggs, quark) and then some Protein Pudding. Man, im so Full, and satisfied:-) Love IF!!!


Yum!!! IF is the shit for sure!!! Just stuffed myself as well.

I'm planning to enjoy every bite today, because tonight starts my daunting 36 hour fast, and damnit, i'm not happy about that!!!!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I'm planning to enjoy every bite today, because *tonight starts my daunting 36 hour fast, and damnit, i'm not happy about that!!!!!*


Goodluck man, I dread this day, It takes a toll on my mood and sleep. The last 12 hours I shouldn't even be around people  :Smilie: 

It's proven to be beneficial though and seeing good results, plus when you finally get to break the fast it's amazing!

----------


## RaginCajun

> No im not logging m8.... I have been so up and down the last 6 months that I decided it would be an embarrassment to actually log this LOL
> 
> Even now I find myself having slip ups, like last night I bought and ate a whole box of cerial... 2500cals in 15 mins...
> 
> I just dont seem to have the drive to stick to a good diet 100% unless there is something to work for
> 
> 
> I will just continue to see how things go for the next 6 weeks, hopefully I get better


damn base, this doesn't sound like the 'sharp' person of old! we all have our ruts, just have to dig out of it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man, you sound a lot like me right now... i'm going through very much the same thing. And cereal... omg, you think that's bad? I went to Walmart, bought 4 boxes of sugary crap cereal - 2 boxes of Krave, 1 box of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, and 1 box of Reese's Puffs - that was Friday night, all were devoured by Sunday evening. Cereal is my weakness!
> 
> I feel like i'm coming out of my funk, and so will you. We have our ups and downs. Very few can maintain that sharpness all year round. What are the stats atm?
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!!! IF is the shit for sure!!! Just stuffed myself as well.
> 
> I'm planning to enjoy every bite today, because tonight starts my daunting *36 hour fast*, and damnit, i'm not happy about that!!!!!



i am not ready for that yet unless some extracurricular things were around!

----------


## gbrice75

17 hours into my 36 hour fast.... hu-n-gr-y.... must... get... food.... 

lol, not really. Feeling pretty decent actually. I want food, but it's all psychological at this point. Also, I did just have a 50g protein shake (hardly satiating) - as I said, this is a 'quasi' fast. PWO tomorrow will be epic however.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

You're going to workout before you break the 36 hour fast?

Curious to see how your energy levels and workout will go. Goodluck.

----------


## gbrice75

Yep, did the same last week - energy levels were not bad at all to be honest. 

Lucky me - I get to not only workout out around the 34th hour, but the first exercise of the day is deadlifts, heavy (6 rep max)... joy!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

i was checking out the 36 hour fast too... but its not rec for us gals so I passed 

awesome will power GB!
Is your lovely wifey doing ok with her plan as well?

----------


## Tx89

> Yep, did the same last week - energy levels were not bad at all to be honest.
> 
> Lucky me - I get to not only workout out around the 34th hour, but the first exercise of the day is deadlifts, heavy (6 rep max)... joy!!!


Yeah man, good stuff! As u know I have a long fast from Sunday late evening to tuesday afternoon. On mondays I pull regular deads and on tuesday i do front squats:-) come at me heavy weights!!
Just out of curiosity: how much do u pull? I bet quite some amount, because here somehow most "older"(meaning 30+) dudes are beastly strong!

----------


## gbrice75

> i was checking out the 36 hour fast too... but its not rec for us gals so I passed 
> 
> awesome will power GB!
> Is your lovely wifey doing ok with her plan as well?


Haven't really read about it for females... if you have the time, please fill me in as to why it's not recommended... i'm curious! 

Thx for your support! My wife is wrapping up her first week of doing really well. Obviously no physical changes yet, but mentally, she's starting to feel better... and more empowered which is what it's ALL about - taking control of yourself.  :Smilie: 




> Yeah man, good stuff! As u know I have a long fast from Sunday late evening to tuesday afternoon. On mondays I pull regular deads and on tuesday i do front squats:-) come at me heavy weights!!


SICK!!!




> Just out of curiosity: how much do u pull? I bet quite some amount, because here somehow most "older"(meaning 30+) dudes are beastly strong!


lol, well i'm definitely not one of them!! To be honest, I have no idea what my 1RM is. The most I've ever attempted to DL was 405, which I was able to do, but I could have gone heavier - i'm known to underestimate myself at times.

This morning, I did 325lbs for 6 reps which was not even close to my 6RM - so there again, I kind of cheated myself, but I was trying to be conservative considering the fast. The most I've DL'd for reps is 365lbs, but again I know I can go heavier. 

So there you have it, nothing extraordinary, but not bad for a sloppy old man!  :Wink:

----------


## Tx89

Alright man thanks for the info! And the numbers arent bad at all i think:-) 
Oh and hope you didnt feel offended by older dudes;-) i meant that very positive

----------


## gbrice75

> Alright man thanks for the info! And the numbers arent bad at all i think:-) 
> Oh and hope you didnt feel offended by older dudes;-) i meant that very positive


Not offended at all! Believe me, i'm far from delusional and know i'm past my prime!!!

Just out of curiosity... what are your DL numbers? Ok ok, I just wanna see how I measure up (or don't)!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Tx89

We play in the same league I'd say ;-)
My worksets of 5-6reps are currently at 485 and my PR 1RM is 530. Raw of course. I feel theres more room for improvement but my grip strength sucks. i'm kinda dreading using too much accessory stuff like straps hooks and stuff. 
But in the end i dont care much about numbers, i do it for the looks  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> We play in the same league I'd say ;-)
> My worksets of 5-6reps are currently at 485 and my PR 1RM is 530. Raw of course. I feel theres more room for improvement but my grip strength sucks. i'm kinda dreading using too much accessory stuff like straps hooks and stuff.


Not sure how 485 and 365 are in the same ballpark, lol! Highly doubt I can hit 530... in fact, I know I can't. Oh, and I use straps!!!  :Frown: 




> But in the end i dont care much about numbers, i do it for the looks


Exactly. That's why I really don't give a shit about grip strength, etc.

----------


## Tx89

Yeah, but theres a couple of years in between us and I bet I got a lot more time to lift etc. than you have man.
If I can keep my efforts up even when having wife, kids, full time job etc. I'll be more than happy to be where you are. All you guys living the lifestyle no matter of These "limiting factors" have all my respect :-)

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks brother, I appreciate that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

GB, I've read a lot of your posts and have taken great info from them. The best advise I've taken from you is to either cut or bulk pick one and stick to it. Like you I've spun my wheels trying to do both at the same time. I am really interested in the IF diet and look forward to seeing your results and learn how to do it as well. Last night I read this entire thread and the most surprising thing was the fact that you have many of the same challenges I do with over eating wrong foods and staying on track. I must say I commend you for getting it together while raising family. I was never able to until now that my kids are in college. Good luck with the IF.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I haven't been to my thread in a few days.
> 
> Definitely the wife will help. My Mrs, on the other hand, is easily swayed. If there's a hint of me going off MY diet she bakes some cakes!


it is nice to make it a family adventure....I am interested in what kind of cakes. hahahaha

----------


## gbrice75

> GB, I've read a lot of your posts and have taken great info from them. The best advise I've taken from you is to either cut or bulk pick one and stick to it. Like you I've spun my wheels trying to do both at the same time. I am really interested in the IF diet and look forward to seeing your results and learn how to do it as well. Last night I read this entire thread and the most surprising thing was the fact that you have many of the same challenges I do with over eating wrong foods and staying on track. I must say I commend you for getting it together while raising family. I was never able to until now that my kids are in college. Good luck with the IF.


Thank you bikeral, I really appreciate this! Yep, we all have our demons and struggles. The best we can do is face them head on, and when we beat them, we feel empowered. At least that's been my experience. Of course, we win some and lose some - it's human nature, we're not robots. We do our best.

----------


## RaginCajun

how did ya fare over the weekend? did the devil come around?

----------


## gbrice75

> how did ya fare over the weekend? did the devil come around?


While not perfect, it's been my best (IF) weekend so far. I was pretty good all day Saturday. Sunday was a bit shakey, but not terrible. I didn't come out of the weekend feeling horrible (not great either though) like usual lately, so that's a good thing. Next week will be even better as there is no more garbage left in the house. My wife being on board helped a GREAT deal this weekend.

----------


## AXx

What up G, lol. Sorry I couldnt resist. Are you still drinking BCAA's during or before workout? I rememeber you referring to a book, I cant remeber the name I think it was in the previous IF thread you had. Would you advize a person doing the sunday 24 hr fast and then following leangains guide the rest of the week?

----------


## gbrice75

lol, np.

Yep - 10g BCAA prior to my workout and/or cardio. The IF book you're referring to is probably the free E-Book 'Experiments With Intermittent Fasting' by Dr. John Berardi?

I'm doing Leangains 4 days a week, incorporating a 36 hour fast, and then 2 'regular' / non-fast days. Time will tell if it's working.

----------


## AXx

Roger that sir, and yes thats the book I am referring too. I also found a free PDF of "Eat Stop Eat". Kinda cool also, have you read it? _Did I miss it or did you lay it out in a previous comment what days your fast falls on?_

Found it

----------


## gbrice75

Haven't read 'Eat Stop Eat' but i'm familiar with the book, and style of fasting. 

My 36 hour fast starts 8pm Wednesday evening and breaks 8am Friday morning.

----------


## gbrice75

Well, i'm in the middle (kind of) of my 3rd 36 hour fast, and while it's not terrible, I'm not enjoying it either. Plain and simple - I love eating, and look forward to it!! 

On a completely separate note - I am currently researching TRT and am hoping I qualify. I have many reasons to believe I will, but we shall see!

----------


## fatman225

Ah cool, whole thread on IF. Been surfing the forum learning lately. 

Recently cut 25 pounds, virtually all fat. 

Currently 19% bodyfat, at 5'8" at 225, was up at 250 for a while with who knows how much fat.

All due to OCD eating, afraid of losing muscle.

I've lost that 25 pounds in only 60 days using IF too. 

I don't complicate it by fretting over exact details much. No supplements besides a daily multi vitamin.

I don't worry about PWO's or anything. 

For the most part its just been fast most of each day, and doing cardio in a fasted state, eating my 1000 cal meal about one hour before lifting weights, as I feel better that way, and a small meal before bed.

----------


## Back In Black

> well, i'm in the middle (kind of) of my 3rd 36 hour fast, and while it's not terrible, i'm not enjoying it either. Plain and simple - i love eating, and look forward to it!!
> 
> On a completely separate note - i am currently researching trt and am hoping i qualify. I have many reasons to believe i will, but we shall see!


we................want...........pics!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Just out of curiosity: how much do u pull? I bet quite some amount, because here somehow most *"older"(meaning 30+) dudes* are beastly strong!





> Not offended at all! Believe me, i'm far from delusional and know *i'm past my prime!!!*


ill be 38 in october u guys r depressing me!  :Wink:  LOL

BTW im a bit gun shy with deads... the heaviest ive been thus far is 285 for 8reps.. wasnt too tough but i dont do them a lot and dont wanna mess up my back..

squats i did get a personal best (which im proud of  :Smilie: ) last week of 385 x 8.. legs tomorrow.. gonna go for 405 or maybe a lil more.. how bout yall? what do yall squat for reps?

----------


## gbrice75

> Ah cool, whole thread on IF. Been surfing the forum learning lately.


Yessir, glad you're enjoying it!  :Wink: 




> Recently cut 25 pounds, virtually all fat.


Congrats bro, feels great, doesn't it!?!?




> Currently 19% bodyfat, at 5'8" at 225, was up at 250 for a while with who knows how much fat.
> 
> All due to OCD eating, afraid of losing muscle.


I've been there. I don't worry about it anymore. I cut down close to my avy conditioning while gaining strength... naturally.




> I've lost that 25 pounds in only 60 days using IF too. 
> 
> I don't complicate it by fretting over exact details much. No supplements besides a daily multi vitamin.
> 
> I don't worry about PWO's or anything. 
> 
> For the most part its just been fast most of each day, and doing cardio in a fasted state, eating my 1000 cal meal about one hour before lifting weights, as I feel better that way, and a small meal before bed.


I'm relatively supplement light myself. 

Have you tried working out in a fasted state? I am assuming you have as you said you feel better lifting after breaking the fast, just curious. 




> we................want...........pics!!!!


Lmao, I know, I know!!! Dude, I swear - I'd post pics if I had anything worth posting, but I don't. I don't look as good as I did last summer which is depressing. I don't look much different from a few months ago which is also depressing. When I bounce back and make another significant change to my physique, I swear I will post pics! 

YOU on the other hand have gained quite a few lbs in a few short weeks - you owe us pics!!!  :Wink/Grin: 




> ill be 38 in october u guys r depressing me!  LOL


lol




> BTW im a bit gun shy with deads... the heaviest ive been thus far is 285 for 8reps.. wasnt too tough but i dont do them a lot and dont wanna mess up my back..


I forget - do you have any back issues to begin with?




> squats i did get a personal best (which im proud of ) last week of 385 x 8.. legs tomorrow


Sick!!




> gonna go for 405 or maybe a lil more.. how bout yall? what do yall squat for reps?


Pfft, not even close to you. I think the most I've ever tried repping is 315... and pretty sure it was only for like 6 reps if that. My legs look pretty good... fairly lean and cut - but small and weak. I can deadlift much more than I can squat, which is kind of strange I guess.

----------


## --->>405<<---

no back issues.. just wanna make sure it stays that way!

----------


## fatman225

> Have you tried working out in a fasted state? I am assuming you have as you said you feel better lifting after breaking the fast, just curious.


Going to make that change today.

After reading about it have the potential to be MORE anabolic , or at least even better at sparing muscle.

The change I plan to make is to first lift wieghts after work, a sedentary job where I sit on my butt all day, around 4:00 - 6:00pm (schedule varies) then I will get home 5:30 to 7:30 (depending on when I got to the gym), and do my cardio, 30 minutes on treadmill low intensity, and THEN around 8:30 to 9:00 eat my 1 meal for the day. Good satisfying meal, and then sleep full and happy. 

I don't tend to manage to do full 24+ hour fasts well as I simply cannot sleep well fasted. Too much energy. 

So far even the half hazzard IF format I had been doing really shred a lot of fat. Obvioulsy made easier when there WAS too much fat in the first place. Now down to 19% going to have to be a bit more serious, but again, it really simplifies things knowing we are not going to lose muscle if we don't eat all day, or that we need to rush home for that PWO, or have to carry a blender full of goop to eat in the locker room right after a workout or any of the "traditional" bro-science crap.

----------


## fatman225

> no back issues.. just wanna make sure it stays that way!


I wish I had that mentality in my 20s!

Yeah gotta protect the back. Not worth the risk.

I got two crushed discs from my time in the Army when I was younger. Young and dumb, showing off, trying to pretent I was invincible. 

Its the kind of injury you never can forget about.

----------


## gbrice75

> no back issues.. just wanna make sure it stays that way!


Can't say I blame ya!! 




> Going to make that change today.
> 
> After reading about it have the potential to be MORE anabolic, or at least even better at sparing muscle.


To be honest, if you feel you're having great success with what you've been doing, I wouldn't change it. If it ain't broke....




> The change I plan to make is to first lift wieghts after work, a sedentary job where I sit on my butt all day, around 4:00 - 6:00pm (schedule varies) then I will get home 5:30 to 7:30 (depending on when I got to the gym), and do my cardio, 30 minutes on treadmill low intensity, and THEN around 8:30 to 9:00 eat my 1 meal for the day. Good satisfying meal, and then sleep full and happy.


If you do decide to do this, i'd appreciate you keeping me/us posted with any differences you notice, physically or otherwise. 




> I don't tend to manage to do full 24+ hour fasts well as I simply cannot sleep well fasted. Too much energy.


Wish I had this problem.  :LOL: 




> So far even the half hazzard IF format I had been doing really shred a lot of fat. Obvioulsy made easier when there WAS too much fat in the first place. Now down to 19% going to have to be a bit more serious, but again, it really simplifies things knowing *we are not going to lose muscle if we don't eat all day, or that we need to rush home for that PWO, or have to carry a blender full of goop to eat in the locker room right after a workout or any of the "traditional" bro-science crap*.


AMEN!!! Glad to see you don't listen to all the parrots.

----------


## gbrice75

Feeling pretty good today. Although tomorrow is my weigh-in day, I stepped on the gym scale this morning (so I had clothes, sneakers, etc. on) and was about 191.5 - so it's safe to assume i'm around 190 or so. For the first time in a while, I am noticing a difference in my appearance, particularly in my abdominals which is nice. If I can maintain my current momentum for another 4 weeks or so, I may even be able to get pics up here finally!! I am still tiny however, which always pisses me off. 

All in all though, good week.

----------


## SexySweetheart

[QUOTE=gbrice75;6041887]Haven't really read about it for females... if you have the time, please fill me in as to why it's not recommended... i'm curious! 

Thx for your support! My wife is wrapping up her first week of doing really well. *Obviously no physical changes yet*, but mentally, she's starting to feel better... and more empowered which is what it's ALL about - taking control of yourself.  :Smilie: 

yea its said that it takes a good few weeks before we see changes in our selves and even more weeks before others notice  :Smilie: 

...so funny what you later say about the wifey and cakes! just having Tiger home and my routine being changed up some has been a struggle for me ~ no biggy its just about finding a new groove.

from what I have read diff sources say that keeping an IF life (for gals) down to 14ish hours at a time is best ~ and I honestly dont remember the "why" I just retained the "to do" lol 
...but i would imagine it has something to do with our hormones/ age/ and body programing ..??
i did find this though :_" It turns out that women has lower plasma glucose concentrations than men after the same time spent fasting. In practical terms, this means that women in general are more likely to get moody and hungry if they go too long without feeding, while men can go longer without experiencing any negative effects"_ they went on to say that the more hours after the 14 of if, increase a gals chance of cal over load after a fast (even if its a paeleo diet thats healthy, too many cals will sabatage it) so I stick to more 24 hour IF days that I know I can handle- rather than longer than 24 IF hours for less days... but maybe I will be able to build up to longer iF hours

*GLAD TO SEE THE WIFE IS STILL WORKIN IT!*

----------


## gbrice75

^^ now that you do mention it, I do recall Leangains protocol for women being 14 hours vs. 16 for men.

----------


## Tx89

> ^^ now that you do mention it, I do recall Leangains protocol for women being 14 hours vs. 16 for men.


Yes it is 14 indeed!

----------


## t-gunz

hey g sorry havent been in here lately mate. had some issues with the back and wasnt coping to well. getting better now so i can check on u more often  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks brother!!

PS - 189.5lbs this morning. Broke the 190 barrier. Small hurdle in my rear view mirror.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

^^ wow - 6 months, 25lbs up.  :Wink/Grin: 

Anyway, BUMP - for Deucefan.

----------


## wh1spa

> ^^ wow - 6 months, 25lbs up. 
> 
> Anyway, BUMP - for Deucefan.


Interested on how this ended up going GB>

----------


## gbrice75

> Interested on how this ended up going GB>


I stopped running IF for a while, not exactly sure when but probably some time around late June/early July. I'm on the fat side atm (roughly 16%), but working on adding mass so it's ok I guess. I'll be starting a cut in late February for 12-16 weeks. I will probably switch back to IF again once my cut is finished (IMO IF works better for those who are already relatively lean, at least in my experience) to maintain and/or work on adding a bit of lean mass vs. using it to cut.

----------


## gbrice75

Bump - for T-dogg!

----------


## t-dogg

Nice! Do you plan on running the fast again?

----------


## gbrice75

> Nice! Do you plan on running the fast again?


At some point, yes. I'm planning to use my 'go to' cutting routine to get lean this spring, but i'll very likely start IF'ing again to maintain and/or add some lean mass.

----------


## Shadeed

Thanks for this post, if you don't mind me asking, In Intermittent Fasting during fasting state do you consider eating non-caloric food? Like: Asparagus, Broccoli, Carrot, Peppers, Cucumber, Lettuce, Onion, Radishes, etc...

Regards,
Shadeed

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks for this post, if you don't mind me asking, In Intermittent Fasting during fasting state do you consider eating non-caloric food? Like: Asparagus, Broccoli, Carrot, Peppers, Cucumber, Lettuce, Onion, Radishes, etc...
> 
> Regards,
> Shadeed


The foods you listed aren't 'non-caloric'. They're low calorie, high fiber foods. They still have a caloric value, and as such, would constitute breaking a fast.

So to answer your question - no. I eat *nothing*. Water, maybe a cup of coffee. BCAA's pre/post workout (while fasted) which is technically also breaking the fast, but the lesser of 2 evils IMO (training heavy while fasted for long period of time).

----------

